# Cycle buddies wanted =)



## emily1983 (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi everyone, just wondering if anyone is due to start clomid on the 6th of may or around abouts?

Would love to go through my 3rd month with another person to share everything with...   

let me know if you are 

Em
x


----------



## Hope29 (Apr 6, 2009)

Heya Em,

Im due AF on the 7th of May so will start clomid on 9th of May so yay we can be cycle buddies.... Im not holding out any hope for this round cos I did a hpt yesterday and it was a BFN, ah well onwards and upwards eh!! Only 4 days to AF (due on Thurs) prob die in work with agony AF pains, I'll have the neurofen plus on hand!!  ... Next month is my last cycle of clomid so will be great to share everything with my cycle buddy!!!   How long are your cycles? xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## emily1983 (Jan 1, 2009)

YEY!!  How are ya Hope, sometime to share all the crap s/e with =) Hubbys just dont really understand do they!

This is my last month of Clomid too - for some reason my new specialist is a actual fertility specialist ( found out recently the other one was just a gyno with a perscription for clomid !! haha ) says he doesnt believe in clomid working after 3 rounds.. so we are just hoping this could be it for us and we dont have to go down the injectable tract!

Sorry to hear this month was a BFN.. next month we can both will ourselves for BFP!! =)

Did you or have you ever had a trigger shot?? I think my doc wants to do that with me this month - scans on days 13 , 18 and 20 or something with maybe a trigger shot.

First month i didnt o, then second month my old specialist told me ididnt o but in a blood test in my new clinic i did!!! My cycle last month was 34 days!!

Hope ur well and AF hasnt shown up yet  

Em xxxxx


----------



## trixxi (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi Em............... 
I am due to start round 2 tonight.
Here goes for another   month!!!
T xx


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi,

I started round 2 last night.... CD3 today.

I too am soooooo looking forward to another   month !

Good luck Ladies here's hoping for a few   this month

Take Care

Julie x


----------



## Hope29 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Im due to start on Thurs the 8th.... sooooooooooo not looking forward to it because last month had so many se's!!! stress!!!  
Anyway PMA girls... this will be our month!! This witch is killin me... even ponston isnt helping!!! aaarrrggghhh


----------



## Anj (Apr 26, 2009)

Hello!

Ive just started clomid 50mg am on day 3 of it. I don't know whether i've read too much into the syptoms, but i'm sooooooo tired and i burst into tears earlier! Think that was probably cos i was thinking "why can't I just get preg without all this crap!"

My fingers are crossed for every clomid lady  
x


----------



## Hope29 (Apr 6, 2009)

Anj, welcome to the crazy emotional rollercoaster called Clomid!!!! Sounds like a very clomid thing to do.... my last cycle was completely crazy and cried ALOT... thats my biggest symptom.. Its all hormones and you'll up and down days!! But thats what we're here for so vent whenever you like and ask as many questions as you like cos we're all here to help eachother!!!        .... We will get there even if it does take a bit of time... xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## emily1983 (Jan 1, 2009)

Yes welcome to the emotional turmoil that comes with those tablets we call clomid!!! hha... 
When we went to the specialist last week my hubby is like, oh please NO MORE CLOMID, i cant deal with her those 5 days of the month. HAHA.. poor guy.

Fingers crossed for us all this month.. at least we all have each other for support.. lucky to have this board or i wouldnt of survived the last few months..

Gotta down those 2 tabs tonight.. grr.. here goes night sweats, hot flushes, migraines and tears.
ahah...


Emx x


----------



## Hope29 (Apr 6, 2009)

Heya, I'll start those horrible tablets on Thurs!!! This is my 9th cycle and I have to say Im emotionally drained. I think if I was to get a BFP I would just be relieved that I wouldnt have to go through this again. Anyway great to have you girls for support and fingers and toes and everything crossed for this month!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## karen-lynne (Mar 14, 2006)

HI ladies, good to see you are all around the same stage as me  Im on cd 4 of my 4th and final round of clomid and met - bring on the ride!!  good luck to you all    

Love karen


----------



## emily1983 (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi Karen, good luck to you all!!

I hate clomid.. seriously makes me feel worse by the minute... GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR

Karen this is my final round too so             for us all =)

Have a nice day ladies.


----------



## Anj (Apr 26, 2009)

Hello.

Well today was the last of the 5 clomid (until next month that is). I gave it a kiss asking it to work, also asked it not to give me side effects   

Quick question, does the side effects happen all the way through or just on the 5 days of taking Clomid?

Its nice to be able to get support off you guys and also be able to support people going through this.

Hope your day has been good


----------



## karen-lynne (Mar 14, 2006)

Hey Anj, Im on CD5 today too  and so far no SE's for me either.   The hot flushes and headaches I usually take after my clomid is finished and lasts a couple of days then goes away (I should say nights as I took my flushes at around 3am!!  no sleep for me. 

Not sure if this info will help you at all, but I hope it will  

Hope all of you ladies out there this month are handling the clomid run ok, and that this is your month    sending out all of my love   
Love Karen


----------



## Anj (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi karen-lynne,
Thanks for your reply, I got my first hot flush last night very strange, my DP said 'oh its starting' think he just wanted to take cover from my mood swings!!  

Fingers crossed for BFP this month...or else


----------



## emily1983 (Jan 1, 2009)

Anj the hot flushes are bad arent they!!! I had one shopping with my mum yesterday, and dhes like oh you poor thing.. im going through that at the moment.. ahha.. menopause sharing symptoms with a 50 yr old isnt too good i dont think..

What days do you take it Anj/Karen - lynn?

I take my days 5-9 and i always have it after dinner just hoping it will work.. another thing i read to get rid of the side effects was drink heaps of water.. i did tha last night and so far so good =)

What days do you usually have scans to check for follicles?? This is my first month of scans, and i will be having it next thurs, day 12 or 13 i think... is this normal?

Em x


----------



## karen-lynne (Mar 14, 2006)

Ang Im am loving this cycle buddy thing    - I took my first flush last night about 4am when I usually get it!! also cried at 4 tv adverts last night - it has begun lol   loopy karen is back in town

Im not sue about stopping my flushes Emily - Ive tried water and everything but nothing works for me and I just grin and bear it, but at last if there are se's I know the drugs are working - first step toward my bambino   all I need now is  some fast   Im not getting scans so far - I had them the first time when I had my baby girl but this time no scans for me I think it started on day 11 or 12, hope this helps 
Love karen xx


----------



## Hope29 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey Ladies, Well I took my first tablets last night but thankfully no flushes just yet!! Emily I take mine day 3-7, Im on 150mgs! Girls I have a night out tonight with all my BF's and 2 of them are pregnant..... I am so bad but Ive been totally avoiding them and the thoughts of being all happy and excited for them is killing me and if Im not they'll think theres seriously something up... Im sooooooooooooooooooo dreading it!!! Help!!!!


----------



## trixxi (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi ladies........ 

quickie update from me....this is now cd5 i have been lying low the last couple of days, just trying to get thru the se.
boy do they make you feel .  

Hope................Sometimes we have to lie low, especially when we feel vulnerable (your protecting yourself) and thats okay.
  They are your bf for a reason so hopefully they will understand. 
  heres some      to help.  
  Good luck 

Karen-Lynne..........hi dont think weve spoken yet, i feel comforted knowing there are quite alot of us feeling  !!!

Hello to everyone else 

T xx


----------



## Anj (Apr 26, 2009)

Hello ladies!
Have just finished throwing a tantrum for no reason   

Em - am taking clomid 2-6 days. my cons only got me to do cd21 bloods than I see her again in 4 months. I told my mum about my hot flushes and she gave me that sympathetic look as she's gone through the menopause!

Oh Karen think you have gone nuts!! I started crying yesterday about having to take the towels out of the dryer! Am with you on the whole S/E as i think the drugs are working too.

Hope - you must be going crazy on 150mgs, am only on 50mg and i've gone  ! Try and enjoy yourself tonight though i know its hard being around pregnant women, i have a friend whos preg and i keep staring at her bump!!

Ladies: enjoy your evening   
x


----------



## daisymae (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi to all 

I am starting my 3rd round of clomid 50mg tonight i have been suffering from a few s/e but mainly just night sweats and headaches think i can cope with this.

hope everyone is ok and fingers and legs crossed for those bfp this month. 


take care 
candize.xx


----------



## emily1983 (Jan 1, 2009)

Good luck to you all =) 

Took the last clomid tabs last night ,,.... so i am   that its worked... i was naughty and had a couple of jim beams through the weekend... but i felt suprisingly good... took away the stress i think..

Only 3 days until my ultrasound, im excited,,... hopefully can see some eggs growing up nicely.

have any of you had the injection to stimulate egg release??


Em


----------



## Hope29 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi Em, I never got injections but Ive heard great stories because you can time BMS better! I had FAR too much alcohol at the weekend and made quite a show of myself but sure how and ever, was told I was a very funny drunk  !! On CD6 and only have my tablets tomorrow to take... Have had a few blow outs with hormones and hot flushes too! Cant believe tomorrow is Monday... weekends fly by! I have booked to start acupuncture on the 20th so Im looking forward to that because its about 2 days before ovulation I think! I'll try anything at this stage. 
Trixxi - hope ur se's have eased... I know its hard and lyin low is always a good idea when ur feeling like that! My night with the bf's was fab and I dont even think they've noticed I was avoiding them!
Anj - Hope all is well with you... totally sympatise with the craziness... I freaked out at DH last night because he didnt want to have BMS. 
Candize - How are the se's? Yeah the se's get a bit worse as you increase dosage but it'll all be worth it!

Anyway ladies heres to our BFP's this month!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## emily1983 (Jan 1, 2009)

HAHA thats funny hope

ill be doing that doing i think.. its already monday here, im at work bored outta my brain wondering where the weekend went.
Mothers day was harrrrrrrrrd for me, SIL is preg due in july and it was all about her and her baby and i was doing my head in. Clomid has made me pretty teary, so i cried and acted like a fool. PFFTT.. but my husband brought me a pandora bracelet and said we are gonna be adding charms of when we have babys.. hes so cute.

Ye thats what im looking forward to Hope, actually knowing when to BD.. it will be nice to 100% know if we are going to ovulate this month.

Its annoying isnt it. I started accupuncture but had to give it up due to $$... im gonna speak to my specialist at melb ivf and ask him if he knows of any of them that may be cheaps. it was like $80 aus to go per time.. it was too muchhhhh...

GOD im getting drunk tonight. That is all.
HAHAH

Em


----------



## karen-lynne (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi Ladies, not been here for a few days, trying to get through these side effects - 150mg really does make a difference to the loopiness!!!

Nice to hear from you Trixxy, I dont usually feel as loopy as I have this month, how is it all going for you?  I'm starting to feel a bit paranoid to be honest, cant wait for it to blow over!! Im going from   to full blown   this time and when my DH laughs at me it just makes it all worse - how is that suppose to be supportive - really feeling alone this time round girls  really want to just scream - mostly at DH - even when is actually being a pig he still blames my moods!! how is that fair I cant win!

Hope everyone is doing ok this month and surviving slong the clomid ride - sending out love to you all  
love Karen xx


----------



## Hope29 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey Ladies,

Karen Im feeling exactly the same as you! I dont know if ur the same but I get quite jealous when Im on clomid aswell... like we were out the other night and my DH was jus chattin to a friend of ours and I was REALLY jealous.... I suppose cos I feel so bloated and horrid that it all came to a head.... My DH also just laughs at me and that makes me a million times worse... Arrrrrggggggggghhhhhhhhh... I HATE CLOMID!!!!


----------



## karen-lynne (Mar 14, 2006)

I know - If I were a guy there is no way I would laugh at someone who is taking meds to try to allow US BOTH to have a baby!!! cant swear on here but boy if I could!!!!!  I tend to get really annoyed at something and then wonder afterwards if I was a bit crazy to be annoyed at it - would I be annoyed at this if I wasnt taking clomid?? and I need to say most of the time the answer is yes!! so confused


----------



## Clare R (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi Emily, 

Just wanted to say that I have scans and the trigger jabs. I take my clomid from day 2-6. I then have a scan around day 12-14. If your lining is good & you have follies around 18mm then you get a trigger shot. This makes you ovulate within 24 -36 hours of the shot. I'm on CD16 and had my scan & shot on Friday. The shot is good as you know when you ovulate so you know when to BMS. The clinic always tells us the best time is the evening on the day of your shot.

Good Luck


----------



## emily1983 (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks clare, i was a bit   as to when it happens, my doc didnt really go into detail.

Do you get any s/e from the jab? Where do they put it?? sorry for the questions but i dont know anyone thats had it!! And is there a increased rate of conception or anuything

Thank u and good luck 

Emzx


----------



## Clare R (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi Emz, 

No problem. I'm not sure how many people on here get the jabs. 

The jab hurts when its going in (burns a bit). Last time I had no s/e but this time my tummy was quite sore afterwards. They did warn me about that. Goes after 1 day though. They put mine in my tummy on the same side as the biggest follicle. 

I'm not sure there are increased rates with it, I think it just helps cause you know when you're gonna ovulate so you know when to have BMS!

Good luck with the scan & shot tomo. Let me know how you get on
Clare


----------



## karen-lynne (Mar 14, 2006)

Hey Hope
How are you? How are the side effects coming along?  Mine seem to have calmed down a bit for now - no more scary lady alert!!  All that is left now is  
Wishing good luck to all of the ladies out their who are around this stage   
Love Karen  xx  stay positive girls


----------



## Hope29 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hiya Karen,

Thankfully I am also over the crazy lady phase... well better than I have been anyway... Only today Im feeling better CD 9 today and Im planning on having BMS from CD14 - CD24 as much as I can get!!! hehehe... Im VERY hopeful this month... WE WILL BE PREGNANT THIS TIME NEXT MONTH!!!! PMA


----------



## Anj (Apr 26, 2009)

Hello ladies,
Hope everyone is well. I'm on cd15 at the moment, according to the ov calculater i should be  
loads!!
My side effects are not easing, am tired and oh my god my mood swings are terrible, only yesterday at work i dropped a jar of coffee and it smashed i nearly turned into the hulk   .

I'm abit moany today, well nearly everyday! Am just     that the clomid works this month eventhough its my first month on the stuff. plus am fed up of these side effects, feel like no one wants to be around me as they can't cope with my up n down mood. Yes am feeling sorry for myself   

Hope everyone has a good weekend 
anj xx


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello Ladies,

Hope you are all well  

Well CD15 today for me, so trying to get lots of BDing in this weekend .....  

Side effects seem to be minimal this month which is a good thing  

Went for my first reflexology session yesterday and I would highly recomend it, I am hoping it balances out my hormones and breaks down any toxins.... if nothing else it was totally relaxing, so much so having another session in 2 weeks time before my holiday.

Take Care all..... and lots of     

Julie x


----------



## karen-lynne (Mar 14, 2006)

Ladies,
Im CD 15 today as well so lots of BMS as much as possible for me - think Im doing not bad so far - this is my first month using Preseed and what a world of difference that had made -  no more screaming with pain and pleasure!! lol 
My side effects have not as I though calmed down - they were tricking me - Im as loopy as ever and my hot flushes have came back with a passion, but hopefully I will get BFP and never have to worry about all of this again    
The reflexology sounds like a good idea Julie - I might look in to trying that out anything is better than   
We should all be thinking like Hope      - we can all do this!! PMA PMA
BMS is happening CD12-CD19 so fingers crossed for me and all you lovely ladies out there 
Love Karen


----------



## emily1983 (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi everyone, sorry ive havent been on that much.. stupid internet at home has been annoying.. back at work so ill just use theirs =)
Update on us - went for CD13scans and they showed no follicles.. have to get another scan wednesday.. just hoping for the follicles or ill scream  
Is it normal to be getting hot flushes nearly 2 weeks after the last tablet? Mine have gotten so bad.. its doing my head in...

We are still BD;ing just incase we get some good news on wed.. does everyone know they definatly ovulated?

ok better do ome work boss is back..
Em x


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hiya Karen & Em, and everyone else  

Em - I had exactly what you are going through on my first month of Clomid - I had no follicles on day 12, 14, 16, or 18 to say I was gutted was an under statement....  seeing as the month before without the clomid I had two beautiful follies and also confirmation that I had actually ovulated on my own !

With regards to the hot flushes nearly 2 weeks after the last tablet, I had exactly that on my first month, it went on and on throughout the month for me and to be honest I was getting fed up waking up every night in hot sweats, and having my sleep interupted.... although this month seems to be a lot better.

Good luck with the BD'ing as you say just incase you get some good news on wed.. have my fingers crossed for you hun, let us know how you get on.

As I was only offered follicle scanning on my first month which as I said above showed no follicles and no ovulation... However I am due a Day 21 Blood test this month however Day 21 lands on the B/H weekend so I am not sure when to go have it done dont want to go too early or too late.

Karen - Sorry to hear your side effects havent calmed down....  Talking of Preseed we started using that last month and I totally agree what a world of difference it makes.... Good luck with all the BMS.

Here's sending you all lots of positive energy...        

Take Care All

Julie x


----------



## trixxi (Dec 4, 2008)

hello ladies...................

sorry not been on for ages, dh been away with laptop and pc struck down with virus 

i am now cd15 and no physical se today or yesterday  

just trying to keep up the naughties marathon!! 


sending lots of   

T xxx


----------



## karen-lynne (Mar 14, 2006)

SENDING LOVE, HAPPINESS AND ABOVE ALL ELSE LUCK TO ALL THE LADIES OUT THERE THIS MONTH RIDING THE CLOMID TRAIN XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## karen-lynne (Mar 14, 2006)

Hey Emily, Trixxy, Julie, Hope & Anj  .  How are you all getting on so far in the wierd and wonderful round of the clomid train?  Im in my 2WW and I can officially say that I am in HELL!!! se - bloating, hot flushes, mood (screaming, crying) dizzy, windy  , exhausted!!, sore dry eyes - hell, i could moan all day, but where is the fun in that - if it all works then it is worth it.  

I keep trying not to think about it and to stop worrying - when I get my BFP with my gorgeous girl my gran had just passed away and I hadnt even noticed the witch hadnt come, was so focused on the funeral and everything else so I dont rememebr what se I has as I put them all down to grief and lack of sleep - trying to stay distracted isnt all that easy though these days when I dont have a major family emergency happening.   Wish me luck   
Love Karen


----------



## Anj (Apr 26, 2009)

Hello ladies
I'm on cd 20 today and i went into severe panic mode as i read that clomid makes you ov 5 - 10 days after taking last tablet, i thought it was the normal 14 days from start of AF, oh dear think my head has gone   .
I have the biggest belly in the world (yes slight exageration!!) but am so bloated and tired.
fingers crossed for all of us for BFP this month 

anj xx


----------



## emily1983 (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi guys.. i am happy as , you mayv seen im my last post.. but had a cd19 scan and had a beautiful 18.8mm follicle ready. WAHOOOO.. very excited that all the hot flushes were worth it this month =) 
Anj - clomid actually extended my cycle to 33 days.. this month and last month i have o'd on day 20 instead of day 14. Do you get scans or any other check measures? I wasnt getting them the first two months and my doc ( who was a right tool ) would always do bloods on day 14 and then say NO you didnt ovulate.. but he didnt see that i was ovulating later then that.. idiot.. but my new doc is fantastic.. and we had 2 scans this month and blood work. Hoping that with our good sized follicle we wil lahve a nice lil bubba there.
I am just so worried that we have missed out cos we didnt have sex on the day of ovulation.. is that bad? we have had it sunday, monday, wednesday and will tonight but we missed thursday when it was ovulation day.

Please someone tell me some good new..

xx


----------



## Anj (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi Emily,

Glad to hear that your follicles are great. I wouldn't worry too much about not   on ovulation day. Sounds like your at it enough! my cons always tells me to have sex 2-3 times a week as the   stays around in your tubes for a long time so fingers crossed that they catch hold of your egg.
I am only getting cd21 bloods done this month and not seeing cons til august! but am going to ring next week for results o blood test, think my cons wants me to get preg so i stop pestering her!

anj xx


----------



## emily1983 (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks anj.. its so annoying wondering if we have dont it enough.. we ended up doing it the day oafter o too! Just to be sure! but got a while to test yet,so here comes the nasty 2ww where i do my head in!!

I got day21 bloods done and they showed nothing - it wasnt until i went and saw this new guy, that i knew i was ovulationg late every month.. I was acutally ovulating day 20 so the blood tests didnt show anything, so he just assumed i wasnt ovulating!! i got heaps of pain n& thought i was ovulating too... but i wasnt..

So annoying isnt it! And im soooooooooooo over the weight game that comes with clomid too!

Emx x


----------



## Anj (Apr 26, 2009)

Morning ladies,

Well i'm on cd23 and its driving me mad, like you em i'm wondering if we have    on the right days!!
i had my cd21 bloods done on friday so will ring up next week for the results, but am worried that it will show that i haven't ov as before clomid i was irregular so will see! why is everything about waiting its so frustrating  

Well i'm at work at the moment, i work in mental health so you'd think i'd know how to calm my anxietys!!!!
hope everyone is keeping sane!  

Anj xx


----------



## karen-lynne (Mar 14, 2006)

Hey Anj, I had my CD 21 bloods done on friday as well - fingers crossed for you getting your results this month     

Love Karen  -  off to work now


----------



## emily1983 (Jan 1, 2009)

Anj and karen-lynne i hope ur bloods go well!
Fingers crossed and you will have to let us all know how you guys go   

update on me im 4dpo, not really feeling anything, apart from a really sore lower back.. and its quite painful to bd... dont know if thats cos we overdid it ovulation time!! haha =)

I have about 8 days to wait until testing.. GR GR GR..

x


----------



## Anj (Apr 26, 2009)

Hello ladies,
This is such a thick question but i have to ask...what is dpo?  I'm confused though doesn't take much!!
am on cd24 roll on next weekend! Don't know if its worked due to my achey boobs, they always get achey a week before AF arrives  

good luck to all you lovely ladies out there   
xx


----------



## emily1983 (Jan 1, 2009)

Nah Anj it took me ages to figure out all the terms!! =)

DPO = days post ovulation!

Hope that helps.. how many dpo are you now??

I have the boob thing too - and my nipples are sore.. just the nipple not the areola.. they are funny things arent they!!

 for you hun.
xx


----------



## Anj (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks for that Em,

I'm on cd25 today, i cant work out my DPO! yes my brain has fallen out! I think i got ov pain on cd15 and cd16, i say think cos i have never really felt any ov symptoms before. my symptoms were pain down right side on ovaries and extremely sore boobs.

Yes boobs are funny things, wish i could take em off at times   

Hope you distracting yourself with this 2ww!

here's      xx


----------



## trixxi (Dec 4, 2008)

hello all,

i am cd23 have had no ov signs this cycle but today i have mild af pains right in the middle? (normally its either side)
as this is just my 2nd cycle i was going to presume it would be same as first 30day.  Secretly had my hopes up this time cos cd30 this cycle will be my birthday!!  not feeling quite so   but trying.  DH is really  excited this time too, it almost makes it worse.

Anj.......i am the same as you with DPO, not got a clue!!!

hope you are all doing ok and that we get a lovely bfp here soon to boost the 

Txx


----------



## Hope29 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi Girls, Im in the same boat. I have no idea when I ovulated. I was kinda depending on the opks this month and got no smiley faces!! O well I suppose all we can do is wait! Kinda think I ov'd yesterday which was cd21... well hoping I did because we only had BMS yesterday and Sunday!! Hopefully we caught the egg (if there was one!!)


----------



## Anj (Apr 26, 2009)

Hello 
I'm glad you don't have a clue either trixxi about DPO am sure we will work it out!  . try and keep   tho yes easier said than done, try and enjoy your birthday.
Hope: am   your egg caught hold of the  , 

lets all     that its our month.

sending lots of     to you all 

xx


----------



## MissDayus2B (Feb 26, 2009)

Hey

I started mine on sat 9th may and finished 13th may and im still getting hot flushes and sickness and period pain like feelings and also headaches xx


----------



## Anj (Apr 26, 2009)

Hello MissDayus2B,
I know how your feeling with the sickness, these tablets give us all horrible SE, am just hoping that they work or else  
xx


----------



## MissDayus2B (Feb 26, 2009)

I know i just didn't think i would get the S.E after this long of not taking the tablets!!! Do you know anything about the period pain like feelins? 


x


----------



## Anj (Apr 26, 2009)

To be honest I don't really know about the period pains your experiencing, maybe its all part and parcel of the lovely SE!
I'm constantly analising every twinge i get, but am trying to just go along with it...yeah right!  
xx


----------



## MissDayus2B (Feb 26, 2009)

Oh ok lol bit worrying lol as im no where near due on yet lol xxxx


----------



## emily1983 (Jan 1, 2009)

I dont want to be a party pooper - but i want to be honest.. the first two months of clomid.. i was 100% i ovulated.. even got a positive on a OPK.. but i didnt!! Cycle two i ovulated 10 days later then what i thought!!!!! Its ridculous.. i even felt o pain and everything...
it wasnt until this cycle when i had my scan that i was 100% positive i did... Clomid is a poo like that.. all the symptoms are positive ones, but it may not be correct!!

The hot flushes for me this month lasted 2 weeks after the last tablet!!!!! PFTT.. its soo embarassing when hubby rolls over in bed and wakes me up cos im drenched in sweat.. haha.. hes lik oh you have swine flu .. ahahaha..

hope u guys are all well.. im 6 DPO and driving myself crazy!

x


----------



## Anj (Apr 26, 2009)

Hello em,
Thanks for your post, clomid is crap! it has given me symptoms of everything so i cant trust my body, not that i ever did! i'm just trying to ignore the thoughts of "oh could this pain or sign be preg or start of period" 
Hope you ladies have a good day, i'm at lovely work, when i really feel bit crap bout having period pain, but must keep smiling!!

Anj xx


----------



## emily1983 (Jan 1, 2009)

Thats exactly what im dong at the moment anj..

ive been getting every sign that i may be preg.. but i kinda know AF will show once again... ggrrr.. i had a headache last time we were preg for the entire first 4 weeks.. and im starting to get that again..
GR.
Im at work too.. driving me crazy.. its funny you guys are all asleep now, i have to wait so long to get a reply on here =)

Everyones been quite this week?!?

Hope everyones well.

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## karen-lynne (Mar 14, 2006)

Hello Ladies, Missdayus2b welcome to our little chit chat    good luck with all of the clomid evils on the clomid train this month.  

Sorry Ive been gone for a few days been on nights and not coping too well with the 2WW   every little pinch Im thinking 'oh!! am'I pregnant' again with the    had my bloods taken on day 21 just like Anj last friday - got my results yesterday and it wasnt that good. My level was 8 - not consistant with ovulation    which is better than last months results when my blood results were 1.  So i cried about two rivers last night as that was suppose to be my last round of clomid, didnt sleep a wink all night and then my consultant calls me this morning to say they reviewed me at some team meeting and feel that I sound complete month5 and 6 of clomid - so Im allowed two more months - I am so excited, but absolutely terrified that it is not going to work and it'll just be two more months of heartache.

I keep thinking that I concieved my daughter on clomid and to have hope but I ovulated every month on clomid when trying to concieve her so not so sure??!! any wisdom ladies?  Such a strange feeling that I have been through every emotion in one day, nerves, sick, devestation, tears, anger, elation and now more worry!!! but hey, who said it would be easy  and I can promise, it is all worth it in the end.

How are you ladies all getting on?  did you get your results Anj? fingers crossed for you all this month - BFP!!!! sending out     to Emily, Anj, Trixxy, Hope, Missdayus2b & of course Julie.  
  hope you find your pot of gold   
Love Karen


----------



## trixxi (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi  

Hey Karen..... sorry its not better news,   
I am trying the forgetting all about the 2ww!!! oh it really doesnt work, i find i just try not talking about it but dh thinks this is our month so I am panicking and going the opposite way, i find it worse when they start getting excited!  

Do you not get your bloods done again if af doesnt arrive on cd28? 

I have an erratic cycle and when i started clomid doc said i may not regulate to a 28day cycle but a 35day cycle, therefore ov would be later, to confirm this she said if af doesnt arrive on day28 then i should go and have bloods done on day28.  In the past i have just phoned my gp and asked to be squeezed in for bloods that day and cos its hormones they always fit you in?  
Just a thought? xx

I feel we are due some bfp's on here soon.     where are they 

Hey Em................ waiting that long for a reply would drive me   I seem to be invisible on some of the threads    but i am persisting!!!  Sending you lots of   for  xx


Well I got a letter from hosp today saying my thyroid levels are low ( i am medicated for it) symptoms are tiredness, low mood and lots more, i have been blaming clomid and now it might be my thyroid  .  ~Well if they get it sorted and it makes me feel a bit better whoooooooooopppppppppppeeeeeeeeeee!!! I have found se quite hard to cope with so at least if they sort this then maybe i will have a fighting chance of coping better with clomid!!

Take care everyone!!

T xxx


----------



## karen-lynne (Mar 14, 2006)

Trixxy, Hope you are well hun, 

I dont personally take thyroxin, although one of my DF does.  While she was taking Clomid she blamed a lot of the se on the clomid - quite rightly as they could have been caused by the clomid - however when she was put on thyroxin she began feeling a lot brighter generally and some of her side effects particularly the triedness subsided - fingers crossed for you and I hope that this infor is some help to you.  good luck hun 

love Karen x


----------



## trixxi (Dec 4, 2008)

Hey Karen........

so there is hope for me after all    thanks for the info i do feel quite   this may help.  
I know i waffled a bit in last post but you should consider getting bloods done day 28 if no af, i notice someone else
has responded on another thread with similar advise.
sorry if im being a nag just cant help myself sometimes. !!
I feel some docs put your symptoms in a pigeon hole and if you dont shout a bit they just give very general advise.  Can you tell i dont get on with my cons?!!!

T xxx


----------



## karen-lynne (Mar 14, 2006)

lo who does get on with there cons?!   I spend half my time loving and half my time hating mine lol.  I gave him a call re: getting more bloods done tomorrow - day 27 so fingers crossed he calls back and give me the answer I want - you never know.

And trust me you are nothing like a nag or a waffler at all    a caring sharing fertility friend  

Love Karen x


----------



## emily1983 (Jan 1, 2009)

LOL trixxi i feel the same sometimes, theres only  a handfull of people that do write back everytime. its nice they do!
Im feeling like crap today.. stupid bodY!!

Hope ur all goin well. xx


----------



## karen-lynne (Mar 14, 2006)

Good News all round today ladies   

I had repeat bloods taken today at 08.10am - early bells for me - usually Im just rubbing my eyes at that time in the morning.  So goign to wait to see what they say before taking northisterone - a girls can only try eh   

Emily,  hope you feel better soon, Im on nightshift this weekend - fri, sat * sun so when you post at about 1am our time I can reply to you     I also hate when Im on nights and I post and have to wait til the next day to see any replies, but it is all worth it to read all the chat on here - I find it can be a real distraction some times forom other things like  shouting at DH, sleeping or the best one if all crying at the tv   

I hope all you ladies out there are having a fantastic day - may the sun shine upon you and not burn too much       Feeling really positive today and I have no idea why    

Love Karen


----------



## Hope29 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey ladies,

Well HAPPY FRIDAY.... Its a bank holiday in Ireland this weekend and the sun is splitting the skies YAY!!! Anyway Im feeling pretty good today (which is quite rare on these tablets!!) but long may it last... Out to a 50th tonight and then a few drinks in friends over the weekend so looking forward to the weekend. Im on cd25 today so 10 days left till I test! 

karen-lynne - Its so funny reading your posts cos you sound sooooooooo like me its gas!! The crying at the tv is a usual one for me   and shouting at DH is most definitely a usual one!!  . Good luck with the results!!  I have a good feeling for ye!! When do you get them? 

Emily - How are you feeling? Hope ur feeling better... We all get annoyed at our bodies... Thats my fav line when Im sick of this whole TTC "Why is my body so crap"!!!! Big Hugs  

trixxi -    I know tyroid can be so difficult especially on top of all of this aswell... Everytime I get tested for tyroid it comes back inconclusive... Its in my family and my Mam suffers terrible with it. I can also sympatise with DH getting excited because every month I feel like Im letting him down aswell as myself!! But all we can do is hope... Ive no idea what DPO I am either... Think its 4dpo. Anyway big hugs and hope you get ur bfp this month! xxxxx

Anj - Any more se's? Im like you, cant figure out my dpo.... This cycle has been so weird and if I do get pregnant it'll be a miracle cos we only had BMS twice! Fingers and toes crossed for ur BFP this month!!

Anyway girls... better go an do a bit of work!!

Hope xxxxx


----------



## Anj (Apr 26, 2009)

Hello ladies,

Sorry havent replied for a couple o days, not had chance to go on comp, plus now i'm at work so trying to do it discreetly  
I'm on cd 28 and still got signs that AF is on her way, if it hasnt worked then i'd rather the witch get on with it so i can start round 2! I phoned up for my cd21 bloods, but cons sec cant give me results over phone   will have to wait til monday!

Hope: have a great weekend and enjoy your 50th do! i'm off to a 50th tonight, but i dont finish work til 9 so am going to drive, bugger!!

Karen: sorry bout your levels, but sounds like good news for you, but whats northisterone? sorry! 

Em: I hope your doing ok, are you on 2ww? am at work at the mo again and i cant be bothered as i know im going to come on soon

Trixxi: hope you got your cd28 bloods done, am not loving my cons at the moment as am not even getting follicle scan!

Missdayus2b: Hows it going for you at the moment? hope your ok

I really do hope i have not missed anyone out, its hard to concentrate with people talking round me, i tell you ladies, work gets in the way of everything!

Anj xx


----------



## karen-lynne (Mar 14, 2006)

Hey Anj, 
Hope you are enjoying your party tonight - shame you have to drive though especially after working all day - you will be shattered.   Northisterone is the drug I take to create a withdrawl bleed as I generally dont ovulate - so each month when the clomid hasnt worked I take my northisterone to get a bleed and board the clomid train once more  

I kniow what you mean Hope - we are really like twins with all this se nonsense lol at least we know we are not alone and not crazy C'mon the girls  

I hope you ladies are having a lovely weekend and are out enjoying the sunshine - unlike me - working nightshift in ICU but hey - it pays the bills 

Love Karen xx


----------



## emily1983 (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi guys hope u are all going well!!! Update on me, im on 9 DPO and i feel HORRIBLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Feeling sick all the time,then i will eat and feel better, my lower bac is killing me , and my nipples are so sore... im hope its all goodsigns i really do... i have cramping, just hoping its not AF cramping   Did  a test today ( wasnt FMU ) and it was neg.. but decided it was too early to test anyway, so ill wait till wednesday to see if she shows her head.

Hope: good luck holding out the 10 days.. its really annoying isnt it! ggrr

Karen Lyne: It will be nice to get a response pretty quickly. ahha.. 

Anj: where are u in your cycle hun?

Love to u all 
Emx


----------



## Anj (Apr 26, 2009)

Morning ladies,

well i'm back at work but hoping to finish at 2 as its too hot! but back to work tomorrow for a 13 hour shift oh joy!
Hi Em, oh i have the same symptoms but my boobs are like lead balloons   i'm on cd 29 sorry not got to grips with this DPO as i don't really know when i ov! all of me wants to believe the pains are not AF but preg pains.

Karen; hello! hope your night shifts go ok and you manage to sleep during day. thanks for info on northisterone.

big    to everone for the weekend

xx


----------



## emily1983 (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi laides, how are you all?? hope ur all well & look forward to hearing all your updates!

Im on 10DPO and i dont wanna test in case we get the neg.... i think im just gonna wait to see if AF turns up.. im having all really good symptoms but who knows hey! Its hard cos we are building a new place, and we are designing and picking all the rooms atm.. and we obvioulsy wanna do the room next to ours as the bubs room so the professional people can paint it all etc.. we have chosen the Humphreys Corner theme... but its hard cos we hope so bad this is our month..... i hope we arent doing it way too early that i have to keep the door closed on that room and never enter.
GRRRRRRR

anyhoo only time will tell... 3 days to go.........

xxxx


----------



## Anj (Apr 26, 2009)

Hello ladies,

I really am going   i'm cd30 if my ov pains were right the i ov on cd15 and i do do have sore boobs which have nearly all the time these days, occassionaly have pains related to AF, but last few days have had watery like cm, not had this before period. oh i'm probably just looking for signs and getting mixed up. Think i just want to get BFP this month like all you lovely ladies.

Just having a little winge! 

xx


----------



## karen-lynne (Mar 14, 2006)

Hey Anj, Emily & Hope sending you out some summer hugs   

Update - I think Iam CD30 today and no signs of AF at all but then since day 21 bloods were low that makes sense!  Awaiting the results of my day 27 bloods - should get them on Wednesday - so trying with all of my will power not to test just to see - I honestly think if I test I will be disapointed - If the bloods come back high then    then next month we can plan all of the BMS at the time time for my late ovulation - However this is not our month - we only had BMS day12-16, but knowledge is power and hopefull with my new blood results next month will be our month.  Iam terrified that the results will come back still low and no ovulation - I dont see how i could have 4 months of no ovulation and then magically get ovulation on month 5 - really dont hold out any hope - trying not to pin all of my hopes on this blood test but it is all I can think about - especially since this month I had all of the se but just no ovulation - I really am waffling now - its the nightshift and the anxiety - sorry ladies - my moan is now over 

Emily & Anj - fingers crossed for you     I hope you get no AF and then some a big fat   it shouldnt be too long now before you find out.  This bit of the month is the worst - you go through a book of emotions all before you get out of the shower in the morning   Anj - you are almost there and the nuttyness will be over    Emily - the humphries Corner things are beautiful - a very good choice, lets hope you dont have to keep that door closed for much longer 

How is you bank holiday weekend going Hope?  The sun has been splitting the skies in Scotland as well, But nightshift girl here missed it all lol Im off tomorrow but you can bet it will rain 

Take Care Ladies
Love Karen


----------



## trixxi (Dec 4, 2008)

Hello girlies............. 


Hey karen.........hope youve managed to catch some of the rays!!!  Try to resist the urge or the   will be round to give you a  !!!Glad you got your bloods done again, really hope they have a more positive result for you  

Hi anj....... sending you some   hope this is your month and dont worry your not going    alone!!!

Hey Em.........Oh i love the humphreys corner stuff, sending you loads of    for an always open door!! 

Hey hope......... My dh doesnt normally go on but he is this month, its driving me mad  !!! 

Well its cd28 for me and still no signs of af   .  

hope you're all enjoying the sun,  

T xxx


----------



## Hope29 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey Ladies, Had a fab weekend and just had a bit of a tearful moment a few mins ago!!! Dont have a clue why! Well Im on cd28 today and I normally have sore boobs but absolutely NO se's this month.... Cant understand why I didnt ovulate... The opks came back negative this month so Im nearly sure this month is a bust for me... Have been waking up with awful dreams and crying in my sleep n all... Im a bit down but sure how and ever!!! Hope ur all well girls, I'll do a longer email tomorrow!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Anj (Apr 26, 2009)

Hello ladies,

Well the wicked witch got me today, am gutted. I know its only my first month on clomid, but really wanted it to work first time. start back on clomid tomorrow which i'm really not looking forward to as had awful side effects last month. plus tomorrow am on a long day at work 13 hour shift so will prob be feeling sick, tired and dizzy. Yes am feeling sorry for myself, will start to feel positive again soon  

I got my cd21 bloods back today. it was 121 where as several months ago i had it done and it was 4! so does this mean the clomid is making me ov?
have got my OPK ready for this month, its the digital ones as the other ones confuse me!

Sorry for the moan and the negativity, but its really nice to be able to get my feelings out there to all you great people.

XX


----------



## emily1983 (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi ladies, hope ur all doing well

ANJ sorry to hear about the wicked witch, but at least you know clomid is making you Ovulate.. thats a good sign =)

Karen how you going hun?? 

Hope fingers crossed for yu that u did ovulate, you just missed it or something ?!? Update us..

As for me.. AF is due today, and i havent really had any symptoms that would show her coming.. i had AF type pains yesterday and was a bit gutted.. my mum keeps reassuring me that she had them with me..so i did a FMU test this morn and was BFN... cried and she said she didnt get a positive until 1 month after AF was due with me.. the docs didnt even pick it up! I guess i know i ovulated, so if AF doesnt come.. then we can assume we are preg. Ive been   ing to my bro who passed to please give us a little bubba.. dont think hes heard me yet! =(

Anyway ladies.. i am so over feeling awful.. had to have yesterday off work toO!!! Im never sick so i have NO idea what is gong on?!?
Lov eu all
Em


----------



## Anj (Apr 26, 2009)

Morning ladies,

After a really crap day yesterday of crying and thinking i hate my body! i am trying to think more positive. took Clomid this morning and now feel dizzy oh bring it on  
Em: am keeping my fingers crossed for you, its an awful anxious time. big   to you

Hope: hows you? fingers crossed for you too  

Trixxi: Hows your progress? hope your well

Karen: Hows your progress? hope you enjoyed weekend.

I'm at work at the moment, its going to ba a very long 13 hours as hardly got any work!!

xx


----------



## Hope29 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Well today is cd30 and still nothing, no symptoms at all... O well, I'll be ringing for my blood results on tomorrow so if my miracle I did ov then Im feelin nothing in comparison to what Im normally like in the 2ww... I feel absolutely great now (which is so strange in 2ww!!  ).

Karen-lynne - I have my fingers and toes crossed for your result today... Make sure to let us know. Do you have any symptoms? Did you have many on ur DD? Bank holiday weekend was fantastic... Did loads and went to a load of bbq's and met up with friends and family etc... weather was amazing so had a ball! Let me know how you get on today...   

Trixxi - Well I hope af is staying well away from you!! You must be on cd30 now (same as me!)... DH has been grand this 2ww which is also strange because I fit to murder him normally when Im in my 2ww hehe! Any symptoms?

Anj - So sorry the witch got you! I know its so upsetting but make sure to cry your tears and give yourself time to recover from it because it is emotionally draining. But keep thinking each day is a day closer to ur little bundle and next month could be ur month xxxxxxxxxxx   PMA all the way hun xxxxx

Emily - What cd are you on? No symptoms can be a good thing because when myaf is coming believe me I know all about it!! So try and keep positive and wait for a few days and test because all ur tears could be such a waste  !! Fingers and toes crossed for you!!

Well the sunshine is glorious again today.... LOVE IT!!! I know for definite that I didnt ovulate cos Im in such good form........ funny eh!!!! 

Love you ladies and keep strong xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Anj - I've just finished my first round of Clomid and have a scan booked for CD12.

That's great about your progesterone levels - which day/s were you scanned?  Which day did you ovulate?

thanks


----------



## Anj (Apr 26, 2009)

Hello
kd74: i had my bloods taken cd21, have not been offered any scan  . as i've never felt ovulation or noticed any signs i think i ov cd15 as i had sharp pain down right side. this month i have OPK's at hand.
good luck with your scan.

Hope: am foul at work at the moment, people know why i'm foul due to taking clomid! 

Fingers crossed for BFP from you lovely ladies  

xx


----------



## emily1983 (Jan 1, 2009)

Hey everyone! hope ur all going as well as can be expected!!!

Hope: Remind me, did you ovulate?? Im jealous you feel so good =) Good luck, hopefully there is some good news on the end of the phone call. Im on CD33 now.. Clomid has made them that long.. i have AF pains.. heaviness down in that region, so getting teary again thinking another month of all this!! GGRRR.. jus wnna know when it is our time you know.. i went psycho at the shops last night cos there was a girl carrying a new born.. *** hanging outta her mouth and she wouldnt of been more then like 14.. im like Are you F**king kidding me.. DH was like bub shhhhh.. ahha..

KD74 good luck for your first cycle.. its a annoying drug .. CD12 is the 'usual' time to get a scan.. if they dont see anything you may need to go into one later. Good luck and i hope u get a nice big follicle. I ovulated on day 20!!

Anj: How you going hun?? Your lucky ppl know.. i work with my family, my parents know but no one else does, i swear they just think im a massive moody cow! haha.. I keep having to run to the b/room thinking AF is coming.. GGRR

Love to you all.
xxx


----------



## Hope29 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi Girls,

Well just had the dreaded phone call and my prog was 1.2!!!!!!!!! Im sick, cant believe it.... The only thing I did different was acupuncture, well I wont be going back to her again anyway!! Had my cry and have another appointment on Monday because I have to get a prescription to bring on my period! O girls why does this have to be so hard..... Im heart broken! How much more can I take? 

Hope x


----------



## trixxi (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi  everyone,

Hope....... sorry to hear your results werent good hun  ,  what cd are you?  I'm here if you need to chat  x 

EM ..............Hope af is still staying away.  I think the waiting is the worst,  every ache, pain and twinge sets you off and makes the whole waiting soo intense.    heres some   for your wait, i know its a killer   .

Anj.... hope your doing ok, what cd are you? 

Well af got me yesterday   that was cd30 so at least clomid has regulated me.  I am not sure when I should take my pills, af started slow yesterday but blood flow not till late last night, should i start pills tonite or wait till tomorrow nite?  is cd1 when you have full blood flow?  I normally only bleed for two days.  sorry for the tmi.

Well here goes for another loopy month  hoping i will have a better month than last with the se, but have decided to share every detail so i dont need to analyse it myself, will leave that to the pros here!!

I have really mixed feelings about 3rd cycle, only been given 6 rounds then its over for us, cant afford private tx.  So feeling the pressure but have always found third time lucky worked for us so fingers crossed.  

Hope theres a lovely bfp for one of you lovely ladies soon. 

Txx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

trixxi said:


> I am not sure when I should take my pills, af started slow yesterday but blood flow not till late last night, should i start pills tonite or wait till tomorrow nite? is cd1 when you have full blood flow?


Hiya hun, sorry AF got you ^hugs^ I have always classed a full flow before 3pm as that day being CD1, any full flow after 3pm I class the following day CD1


----------



## trixxi (Dec 4, 2008)

Shellebell...........

Thanks for the reply, so today is cd1, start crazy pills tomorrow??

How are you?

Txx


----------



## emily1983 (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi ladies, well i woke up to a pooey surprise this morning, stupid AF got me. *****. i hate her. So i guess its onto ANOTHER month for us. My very preg ( she has 5 weeks left ) SIL came around last night and i couldnt even look at her tummy.. all i kept hearing was all the exciting stories.. GRGRgR YEA bring on clomid please.. im so looking forward to the late night hot flushes, dizziness, runs, sickness,WAHHooooOOOo. PFT stupid clomid.

Trixxi its annoying isnt it.. a slight pull and its def early preg I swore to hubby last night i wont do that anymore. its silly and it only causes us pain. So were on the same CD day? Im gonna call my specialist to ask about maybe changing the days of clomid.. i hate waiting until CD19 for ovulation. 

Hope im so sorry to hear that hun.. its the worst isnt it- we had that the first two months.. mnaybe you are ovulating later like me? Get your specialist to see that.

To everyone else i hope ur well.
xxxxx


----------



## karen-lynne (Mar 14, 2006)

ladies, How are you all? Sorry Ive been out of touch - my laptop was getting fixed and my girl had a tummy bug but all is well again - well, where did I leave off - update on me.  I had my day 28 blood tests done and they were positive for ovulation!!!!!! I was so excited but also it makes me sad that it took 4 months to work ou and it was me begging for a day 28 that actually discovered it - if I hadnt said anything I'd have never known - thank you ladies you gave me the info - without you I'd still be lost in translation.  Also got my AF - my first AF due to clomid, which again shows that the drugs actually worked this month - unlike others - so BFN but still excited about another round    Im not really sure how to work out my LF, does anyone have any advice? I'm still a bit lost when it comes down to that.  Working nightshift again tonight - fri, sat, sun then wed thurs, fri - all in the name of canada - we are going on 22nd June for 2.5 weeks - so this month I cant get any bloods done - I'll be in canada for day 14, 21, 28 the day I get back should be the day I get my AF if this cycle is anything to go by - wish me luck     took my first dugs last night so    karen is going to nighshift - at least the hot flushes wont disturb my sleep if Im already awake  ha ha ha. 

Hey Em, Trixxy, Anj -  So sorry the   got you this month     It can be almost crushing when you pin all of your hopes on something and then have it snached away    this could be the month though - we can do this together (providing my laptop still works) we can be loopy, scary and crazy all together and then not feel alone - fertility friends   the name makes so much sense   honestly - even when I am having my crappy days when I come on here I feel a little bit less alone - I hope you ladies do to  

sending hugs ladies
love karen


----------



## trixxi (Dec 4, 2008)

Hey Karen,

Thats great news about your bloods .  At least now you know the crazy pills are working at least it means your not going thru this for nothing.  

Your off to Canada, wow im so jealous, we went a few years ago and had a fab time, its definitly worth all the nites 

Hope all that heat and relaxation will give you your bfp, 
think we are about due a few bfps here 

T xx


----------



## Anj (Apr 26, 2009)

Hello ladies,
Sorry not been intouch for a few days, had days off work and my comp at home is like its from the 80's  .
I'm now on CD5 only tomorrow to go then thats my 5 days o Clomid, my S/E are crap, am at work at the mo so trying to be nice to people!! instead of being  
Karen: Glad yor bloods were good, it gives you hope that it does work. sorry but i dont know how to work out LF. Hope your night shifts go ok, and im jelouse your going to canada!  

Trixxi: Sorry AF got you, shes a Bxxxx! Fingers crossed for BFP this month

Em: Sorry that you got AF, wish she would just go away. hope the S/E dont cause too much distress this month.

Hope: So sorry that your prog was low, fingers crossed for it to be high this month. It is awful when you get knocked back, hope this month is great for you

KD74, hows you? hope your ok.

Sorry if i've missed anyone out, am at work again and i have to rush now am off on visits!

xx


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi everyone, hope you don't mind me popping in to the thread...

Anj - hope the s/e are starting to die down and you're still managing to be nice to your work colleagues.    What do you do that you have to work at the weekends?

Hi Karen - how's the nightshift this week?  It's great that you can go to Canada knowing you are OV'ing!

Emily - I'm sorry to hear this cycle isn't a BFP for you.  How many more Clomid months will you have?  Which days do you take it?  My consultant put me on CD2-6.

Trixxi - here's hoping it really is third time lucky for you and DH  

Hi Hope   Did your clinic offer you anything to help improve your progesterone levels?  (apart from Provera to induce a bleed.)  Maybe you OV'd early or late this month and they missed the peak?  Sending you lots of    

Had my first scan today CD12 and have two follies but only small - one @ 10mm and one @ 14mm.  More importantly (disturbingly) is my womb lining measured just 3.9mm.  Am  that it will improve over the next 4-5 days to when my clinic thinks I'll OV.  Will buy some pineapple juice tomorrow!!!  The brazil nuts are already in the cupboard...


----------



## trixxi (Dec 4, 2008)

girlies,

How is everyone??

KD.......... thanks for the    hope your nuts and pineapple juice do the trick   

Anj.......... hope your doing okay? 

Hey Em............. sorry af got you too she really isnt welcome,  wish she would take the hint!!  Hope your feeling ok   

Hi Hope............... hope you ok and feeling a bit brighter 


Thanks for all your   it really does make a difference  

T xx


----------



## emily1983 (Jan 1, 2009)

Hey guys, sorry ive been a bit silent latey... been a bit in the dumps  

been to see our specialist and he doesnt want me to have any more clomid.. he wants to try IUI.. and we decided we would.. we are gonna have a month off tment and go away... then start it. im scared and nervous.. hope this is what we need..

Ill write more tomo.. just wanted to update you all.

=) Em


----------



## trixxi (Dec 4, 2008)

Em......... just wanted to send you a big  .  Here if you need to chat hun   


T xxx


----------



## Anj (Apr 26, 2009)

Hello ladies,

Em: The positive thing to come out of this is that your cons is trying a different treatment for you, at least your taking a month off, its important for yourself and your DH to take stock.

Trixxi: How your doing?

KD74: My s/e are not too bad apart from the hot sweats during the night!! I work in mental health so its an all year service. Am not sure what your linin is supposed to be, where the nurses concerned? What does pineapple juice do?! What size do the follies have to be? oh wish i was being scanned then i'd know whats going on!!  

Hello to everone else, sorry not writing much am on comp at home and its old n when i write loads it goes off  

I'm trying to stay positive for this month, start OPK tomorrow

xx


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Em - hope you and DH can get away somewhere nice for a break.  

Hi Anj - the lining should be at least 8mm prior to ovulation.  Clinic didn't seem too concerned - apparently it can grow 1-2mm per day (same as follies).  Follies should ideally be >17-18mm in diameter.  Scan is booked for Thursday @ 3.30pm so I hope to see some progress!  If this cycle 'works' (ie, I ovulate) then I won't be scanned for the next three cycles.

If you know approx when you OV you could pay to have a scan a couple of days prior, just for your peace of mind?  My clinic is exe (£190!) but I've seen some ladies say they pay £100.

Pineapple juice contains bromelain which can help the egg's implantation after conception.  I've copied and pasted some info below.

"Consuming a whole pineapple (focusing on the core as it has the highest concentration of Bromelain) during a fertility cycle can be beneficial:
+ For IVF cycle: consume equal amounts over five days, beginning on the day of your embryo transfer.
+ IUI cycle: consume equal amounts over five days, beginning on the day of your IUI.
+ Timed intercourse cycle: consume equal amounts over five days, beginning on the day after ovulation.

Note: Be careful not to start consuming pineapple too early in the cycle. Beginning to consume pineapple BEFORE the recommended days above can actually affect your vaginal and cervical mucus PH, making it more acidic."

... if you aren't a fan of pineapple or pineapple juice, Holland & Barrett sells bromelain tablets.


----------



## trixxi (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi Anj..........I'm good thanks, not had many se so far this cycle so pretty delighted   I dont get scanned, wish i was cos it would be good to get a clear pic, it does make it quite frustrating not having a clue.  

Hope everyone else is doing ok 

T xx


----------



## emily1983 (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks ladies, i am happy about it really but so so very scared.
i hate needles.. stupid stupid mind of mine, but my doc showed me and they are like those pen looking ones that just quickly go JAB and thats it! Ok feeling wooooozy talking about it.

Im hoping this is what we need!! stupid ovaries. My doc was pretty much telling me he hates clomid ( this is my new doc @ Melb IVF and hes wonderfull ) cos of what it does to the CM and to the womb lining.. hes like you could of concieved every month.. but cos your lining is so thin ( due to clomid) its not sticking! He also said pre seed does NOTHING. im like the queen of knowledge sitting in there, yup i have preeseed and we do this and that and hes like its all codswollop. burst my bubble that did i tell ya!

I hope you guys get your BFPS this month i really do.. Anj congrats on not getting many side effects =) I will nOT miss those hot flushes.. doc also said the s/e on the injectables are half as bad as on clomid!!!!!!!! its the devils drug.

Thanks KD =) I hope we acn doo but its SSOOOO cold in melbourne at themoment and all the places with the wood fires are usually booked out for months. grrr. good luck hun.

i cant belive the scans are so expensive in the UK.. our scans were like $50. each thats it. The total price for me to do IUI is $900 + registration fee of $300 so thats $1200 and that includes all scans, meds, doc app, the IUI, hubbys sperm stuff, and after the IUI the scans. i get $890 back from medicare so its only costing me $410!! but thats only until jan next year so all in all.. we better be UTD by then.

Ok gotta do some work to pay off this IUI... ( i dont wanna move boards yet.. ahah.. can i float considering im not offically a IUI girl yet?? - ill miss all my clomid buddies too much... )

Karren- havent heard from you in a bit - hope ur well chicko roll. xx


----------



## karen-lynne (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi ladies, So so sorry Ive been a bad fertility friend lately - really been going through a tough time of it here - Taking this month really bad for some reason - Ive had double vision everyday so far - really bad sometimes - on saturday night I was sent home from work as I couldnt read my patients monitor - and in ICU thats not good!!! I close my eyes because of the double vision and then get woke up by the hot flushes - waking up and not being able to see is scary - never had them as bad as this before   sorry guys moan moan moan from me today - just really worrying this isnt going to happen for us - I somtimes feel we should just give up and accept it - save everyone the heart ache before my heart breaks.

Enough of my moaning though:-

Emily - you must be really excited about the IUI - your new doctors really should like he knows his stuff   hopefully it will all just fall in to place now for you.  I've herd the se arent as bad on IUI - you can let us all know about them.  So where are you heading off to for your much deserved break?!

Trixxy - how are you getting on this round?  I dont get scanned either so it makes two of us - I get bloods taken day 14 & 21 and thats it.  what about you? Im really looking forward to canada now - one week on monday and it is technically Thursday now since Im on nightshift  

Anj - How are you getting on with the OPK's?     really hope this is your month   The se are awful arent they? Each month I convince myseklf they wont be half as bad - its like torturing myself on purpose lol why do we do it lol

Hope - How are you? NOt heard from you in a while (I have a cheek to talk)   really hope you are alright - let me know chick? xx

Night night to you all - hope you are sleeping soundly

Love Karen  x


----------



## Anj (Apr 26, 2009)

Hello ladies,
I started my OPK yesterday its the digital ones so just have to look for the smiley face!   Trying to keep myself positive and do plenty of bms!

Karen: I'm so sorry that your going through all this, its so unfair. And your not moaning, what your going through is a very emotional and painful time of not knowing and wanting something thats supposed to be the most natural thing in the world. I hope your feeling abit brighter and that your eyes are ok. We are all here for you  

Em: Your new cons sounds amazing, wish i lived in Australia! At least he doesn't mess you about and gets straight to the point, at least u'll know where you stand with him. You will have to get your DH to inject you!!!

Trixxy: Its good your not getting many s/e this month, my mood swings have settled down abit much to the great news for my DP!  It is rubbish that no scans are available for us or that we have crap cons! I'm due to see mine in August so going to let her know what i want  . Hope this month is going good for you.

Hope: Hows you?

KD: Thanks so much for the info, I will defo be purchasing pineapple juice. Hows your month going?

here's   for us BFP's this month xx


----------



## Hope29 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Well Im so sorry Ive been a VERY quiet FF but like Karen Ive been having a hard time of it lately! Myself and DH have decided to take a break from clomid till the lap in Sept... at first I was happy enough but its very hard to just switch off isnt it! I really felt like I needed a break to get my head together! Well we are both off to a wedding this weekend and they are really close friends so looking forward to it... Fab dress, fab shoes and crappy size 14 body (due to clomid!!!) But how and ever looking forward to it... Off work from today till Tuesday so happy days!!

Anj - Its so great when you see the smiley face, I have my fingers crossed for you honey!

Karen - Hiya Chick, We must be twins or something (celtic cousins anyway  ).... Im in a downer lately also but we have to pick eachother up tho!!! It'll all happen for us but its just taking its time thats all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Emily - Thats great news that you are doing IUI and I know what you mean, ur happy to start but its also VERY scary... Its all very natural... a year ago I could barely say the word IUI/IVF and now Im checking prices etc... Ireland is crazy money altogether for IVF... Its €4500 a pop and we get nothing free!! Fingers crossed for you chicky xxxxxxxxx

Trixxi - How are you getting on?  

kd74 - Did your lining improve? What cd are you on now?  

Well I better go and do a bit of work so I can forget all about it till Tuesday and enjoy my weekend! Its funny cos since we decided to give it all a break there has been NO BMS at all.... That'll all change this weekend tho  !!!

Have a fab weekend girlies and I think of you all so often and always have you in my thoughts!!

Lots of love
Hope x


----------



## Anj (Apr 26, 2009)

Hello Hope

Sorry you've been having a hard time of it lately, yes it is so hard to switch off, at least you have a great weekend to look forward to, just try and make plenty of plans for nights out or days out so you can focus on that. Hope that works! yeah i keep getting told to lose weight from my cons, i'm a size 14. last time i went i tried to stand on the scales with one leg!  

Enjoy your time off

xx


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Aaahhh... just lost my long post!!!  Second time lucky...

Hello lovely FFs  

Em - that is interesting what your doc said about Clomid and womb lining.  When I asked about it at my scan on Monday, the sonographer said that Clomid wasn't to blame for thin lining - but I know from a girl on the Clomid chatter thread that her consultant changed her to Puregon because of her thin lining.  Hmmm... another thing to think about, research and query!  Sometimes my brain aches with TMI  

What thickness did your lining get to whilst on Clomid?

Hi Karen - god, that double vision sounds really serious!!!  When do you get to see your consultant next?  Sending you lots of     to make it through the rest of this cycle    I hope the s/e calm down while you're in Canada.

Anj - good luck with the OPKs   and    What CD are you on?

Hope - have a fantastic time at the wedding   and enjoy the champagne!  Whereabouts is the wedding?  I hope this break gives your body and spirit a well-deserved rest  

As for me... had my second scan today (CD15) and the follies have had a major growth spurt since Monday.  Both now measure 20mm.  Frustratingly, the lining has only thickened from 3.9mm to 4.8mm and the clinic said 6mm was the minimum they'd expect to see at this point.  Will call my acupuncturist tomorrow to see if I can get an appt tomorrow to try and improve the lining - except I'm not having any more scans so won't know whether it'll make an actual difference.

When will they invent a home scanner?!?!?!?!?

We've been BMSing since Monday just in case, but it looks like we have another 4-5 days of it      including tonight, so better log off before I fall asleep zzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Anj (Apr 26, 2009)

Morning ladies,

Kd: i'm on cd11, no smiley face yet on my OPK so will keep going! just difficult having to do it at work!
Your follies are huge! your womb lining to me seems like its thickened alot since monday so every day it should be thickening, just keep up the BMs though it does get tiring this time of your cycle  

Hope everyone else is ok and wishing you all well

xx


----------



## Anj (Apr 26, 2009)

Hello ladies,

Hope your all ok. I have just done my OPK and finally got a smiley face at last! only thing is that i'm at work til 9 tonight  

Just thought i'd write a quick note as i'm off out on visits now.
xx


----------



## trixxi (Dec 4, 2008)

hello ladies,

hows everyone doing

Not got much time so just a quickie!!!

hope you all had a good weekend 

Karen......... hope your feeling better, maybe you should mention your vision thing to docs?  

Anj........... go girl, glad you got a smiley face!!

Hope, Em, kd  

back later

Txx

Right whos next for a bfp, theres got to be one soon


----------



## Anj (Apr 26, 2009)

Hello ladies,

Trixxi hows things? thanks for yor help over my   head with the ovulation and opk thing, I send myself nuts every month.

Hope everyone else is ok

xx


----------



## trixxi (Dec 4, 2008)

Hey girlies,

its gone awful quiet on our wee thread,  hope everyones ok??

  

T xx


----------



## Anj (Apr 26, 2009)

Hello ladies,

Yes it has gone very quiet! hope everyone is ok

xx


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi - just popping in to say "hi" and I hope everyone has a fab weekend  

Good luck with the BMS this month Anj, hope your work schedule isn't getting in the way.

Hi Trixxi - yes, all good with me.  In the 2WW at the moment and if no AF will test on 30th June.  Temps continue to be high and had blood taken yesterday for the progesterone test.  Should get results Weds/Thurs.

Sending you all    and


----------



## Anj (Apr 26, 2009)

Hello KD: 

the 2WW is a killer, I'm on CD19 though i sometimes like this time of my cycle as i feel quite positive, though as it goes on i feel negative! I got zita west book yesterday, wish i wasn't working today as i want to read more, what i have read so far is very good info. Will keep my fingers crossed for you for the 30th

xx


----------



## emily1983 (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi ladies, sorry i have been so quite on here.. my SIL had her bub 6 weeks early on thurs nigth!!!!!!!!!!!!! not only does he have a heart condition - he also has only 1 kidney and some other issues.. have been travelling back and forward to the hospital since then.. poor thing. it makes me so worried.. being unable to hold her bub.. sniff sniff.. i kept tearing up!!!!

Well we are stil on our month off.. but i brought a spell from Mia Angel on ebay.. and after i did it , i keep seeing a owl in our yard.. freaking me out a bit! 

But anyhow i hope u are all well and member to update.

xxx


----------



## karen-lynne (Mar 14, 2006)

hello Ladies, Im really sorry Ive been absent from you all this past few weeks, been really struggling and my computer wasnt working all that well and Iam in canada!!!!!!! woop woop.  

Quick update from me to you all!!

As I said I was to have bloods taken day 21, 28 & 35 this month as I ovulated on day 19-20 last month - UNfortunately as I was travelling the only bloods I could get taken were day 20.  I planned to come to canada and forget all my troubles and my clomid and just go with the flow of things.  Thing is since I got here I couldnt stop thinking about it - so on monday I called my consultant from here to ask for my prog results from day 20 - shockingly - it said my level was 48!!!!! godsmacked!!!! which means I ovulated around day 13 this month - unbelieveable!!! and lucky as the only BMS I had was days 11, 12, 13 as I flew to canada!!!  Im on day 29 now which means where you are im actually on day 30 due tp this time difference.  I bought a test today but have been too scared to use it yet and had so much to do here not really had time - plus Im dreading doing it incase it says neg and ruins my holiday.  I'll see if AF witch comes tomorrow and if she doesnt I will maybe test if I am brave enough.  

It is really quiet on here!!! where is everyone - I really hope you are all ok -         missing you guys - sorry Ive been absent.

wish me luck  

Love Karen x


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Karen, hope you're enjoying Canada (even with a head full of TTC!).

Great news about your prog results, especially as you've timed BMS so well this month - even if not intentionally  

I hope AF can't find her way to you in Canada and you get a BFP-A (BFP abroad!)     

My update... I woke up with mega-bad cramps on CD28 but no AF so decided to test.  Result was -ve.  AF didn't show up until the evening of CD33 so I start my second round of Clomid tabs tonight.  Trying to be optimistic about it all  

Em >> hope your nephew's health is improving, it must be so scary for your SiL.  What are your next steps?  Have you decided to give IUI a go?

Anj >> how are you?  Did you enjoy the ZW book?  I've borrowed a couple of her books from the library.  So much info to take in!

Hi Trixxi  

Heading back to the chatter thread now until I'm back on the crazy 2WW!


take care


----------



## emily1983 (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi everyone,

SIL is holding up ok.. poor little thing, hes got jaundice now and wont feed so they have put a tube in his nose to make sure he eats. all very ahrd but we are there as a family to support them both.

I dont know what to do KD74.. we dont want to do IUI yet.. want to wait i  think.. hubby keeps having dreams im pregnant and he is getting upset that we have to do insemination.. so i think ill give clomid another go this month and see where we go. I am also seeing a chinese medicine lady - she got my mums friend preg in 6 weeks and she was in early menopause!!!

Hope ur all well sorry about no time to reply x


----------



## Anj (Apr 26, 2009)

Hello ladies,

Emily: Hello, How are you doing? Hope sil is doing better today.

KD74: Sorry AF got you, its so crap when it happens, try to keep positive

Karen: Hope your AF has kept away and fingers crossed for you to get a positive, hope your enjoying canada

Trixxi: hows you?

Glad this thread is picking up. As for me AF got me late last night on CD30, feel bit crap as i was so positive that it would work this month, but have to pull myself together as i'm at work today and tomorrow also have to take Clomid tomorrow so god help the people i work with as it makes me   . Didnt start clomid today as i didnt start period til 11pm last night and didnt start full blood flow until this morning., Do you think this is right?
XX


----------



## CJgirl (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi girls

Hope you don't mind me joining your thread - I'm just coming to the end of my 2nd cycle of Clomid (ov'd on day 16, now on day 26) but just started the dreaded spotting so I know that AF is on her way. As usual at this point of he month, I'm just feeling a bit crap so seeking out some moral support!

Random question - does anyone else seem to have quite a short luteal phase, even on Clomid? Mine only seems to be 9-10 days after ov before I start spotting, then a few days of spotting before I get AF properly (sorry if TMI!) I though that Clomid would help lengthen it, but hasn't made any difference. Have mentioned it to the doctors but they don't seem to regard it as a problem, even though I've read (e.g. in Zita West's book) that a luteal phase less than 10 days can be a problem.

Anyway, looking forward to some chat, and providing moral support where needed!

Take care,
CJ
x


----------



## Anj (Apr 26, 2009)

Welcome CJgirl,

Sorry that AF is on her way, wish she would leave us all alone! I'm starting my 3rd cycle of clomid tomorrow so here goes another month, but must keep positive. This thread has made the journey more bearable as its great to chat or off load or ask advice.

This is going to sound really thick, even though my DP and i have been trying for over 3 years am not sure what Luteal phase is, Sorry,  

Anj
xx


----------



## CJgirl (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi Anj! Thanks for the reply. 

Luteal phase is the time from ovulation to when AF starts, when your progesterone is supposed to rise - I think the general idea is that your progesterone rises to help the fertilised egg implant, but falls if you're not pg, which is when you get your AF. I'm not sure why, but some people (like Zita West) say that it can be a problem if your luteal phase is short, I guess maybe because even if the egg has fertilised, your progesterone isn't sufficient to help it implant in your womb.

I think it's just me worrying unnecessarily tho!! Because I'm unexplained, sometimes I think it would be almost easier if I know there was something "wrong"!

Looks as though we are practically cycle buddies if you're starting your cycle tomorrow, so keep me posted how it's going. Let's hope it's 3rd time lucky for us - PMA PMA PMA    

CJ
x


----------



## Anj (Apr 26, 2009)

Hey CJ,

Thanks for info on luteul phase, sometimes i think i know everything about ttc then times i don't!!
You should ask your cons about that Luteul phase, am not sure about that, or post a new topic and ask the ladies if they know anything.

I was unexplained until a few months ago when she finaly realised that i'm not ovulation much due to long cycles  . But knowing my consultant she will change her mind again when we see her in August!!

Yeah Cycle buddies, Defo fingers crossed its our month

Off home now as at work, yes working hard!!
Take care x


----------



## JJJMommy (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi Girlies,
Anyone on CD6 that that would like to share my first journey aswell as me share theirs?? any tips and advice will be great

Hope everyone is good?


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Angelz - I'm on CD5 today (Saturday).  Second round on Clomid.  I think one of the girls on the crazy clomid chatter thread is on the same day as you.

Are you being scanned?  Mine is booked for CD14 as I OV'd quite late last month (CD16).

Hope you're not suffering too much from s/e, and that you have some big healthy follies this month  


CJ - I've read similar things re; luteal phase with 10 days being the minimum, but as it's only spotting and you don't get full AF til a few days later I'm sure you're fine.  Are you having a progesterone blood test 7 days after you OV?  Esp if you have had low prog previously.


kd


----------



## CJgirl (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi all! Hope everyone's well and making lots of lovely follies so far this month.

Angelz - Good luck with the first cycle! Hope you haven't had any side effects, keeping everything crossed for you.

Kd - Thanks for the message, I think I will def keep positive about the luteal phase thing. I got my progesterone results from 7DPO last month, was 29 which I think is still on the low side, but I'm convinced that I did ov. Will ask the consultant about it next time I see him. 

Meanwhile, I'm still spotting with no AF   Don't you sometimes just wish the AF would hurry up and come, so you can get on with the next month? Daft isn't it!

CJ
x


----------



## JJJMommy (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

Well today i think i have had the depression side effect as i seem to be taking it out on my fella the last few days and i feel like theres things going on when my mind is playing tricks on me? if that makes sense?

KD- Many thanks i think i have been and my fella has asked me to stop taking it already as ive turned into a different person lol but thats becuase since we have been together  ihave like had 3 periods in like 3 years. bless him lol i didnt think i was that bad  I am having my bloods for progesterone on 17th - ish so see if i have responded well and if so then i think i will be scanned after that 

CJ- im remaining positive that the results will be good so thanky uo for your kind words

Trying to do loads of BMS but i think DH is now under pressure as he doesnt always   (sorry for TMI)

Wishing all you ladies lots of  xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Anj (Apr 26, 2009)

Morning ladies,

Angelz: welcome. Fingers crossed for +ive results for you. I'm on round 3 on cd4 today. Clomid does send you  . I sometimes think oh i have no side effects then my DP will put his cup down the wrong way and i'll want ti rip his head off!! poor guy, when he comes home he always wonders what mood i'm in!

KD: Hows you? Hope your not getting many s/e

CJ: Hope your AF arrived, its strange that we all want AF to arrive so we can start again with clomid!! Hows your cycle going?

I'm trying to turn my negative to positive for yet another month!!

xx


----------



## CJgirl (Aug 24, 2008)

Hey everyone

Just logging on to vent really - still spotting but no AF, and I'm such an optimistic idiot that I actually keep thinking that maybe I might, just possibly, be pg! Hope you don't mind, but although it now looks as though I'm going to be too late to be a cycle buddy, I'm going to hang on in on this thread, cos you're all lovely  

Enjoy your days, keep positive, I'm sure this will be the month!
CJ
xxx


----------



## Anj (Apr 26, 2009)

Hello CJ,

Hope your feeling better today. Have you done a test? or is AF on her way? 
Stay on this thread, there are supportive and lovely people on here.


----------



## trixxi (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi girlies,

Just a quick update from me...........
After a really positive month and high hopes, i tested on CD30 as there were no signs of AF and got a BFN  
I am gutted.
AF turned up yesterday, that is the first time in ages i've sone a test cos i just hate seeing that one lonely line.
Seriously thinking about taking a break from it this month.

Hows everyone else doing

T xx


----------



## Anj (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi Trixxi,

Sorry to hear that you got BFN, Its so crap when you feel positive about the month and think everythings gone right, I felt like that last month and now on round 3.
I hope you start to feel positive again soon.

xx


----------



## trixxi (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi Anj.

Thanks for your reply,  
I have been trying really hard to be upbeat, positive and in control.
Round 2 of clomid was really hard, got new meds sorted and that helped, alot, so really went for it ( pardon the pun!!)
this cycle I genuinely felt was our month, I dont normally let myself  get like that, wish i hadnt now.

But.......... i will sort it out cos its far easier for me ttc if i can stay positive and keep some naughtieness to lighten the load!!

Good luck for round 3   how you keeping??

Txx


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

*Hi Trixxi - *sorry about your test this month chicky. I know what you mean about hating seeing that *$"% single line. When I tested last cycle I kept checking back so many times to see if it had turned into two. I still have the picture of the test vivid in my mind now  But hopefully we'll all get to see a test with two lines very very soon!

We really need some BFPs on this thread      

On the positive side it sounds like you've been responding well  and you've kept your sense of humour!

*CJ - *what day are you on? It might be worth doing a test as Anj says. 29 is borderline for progesterone - it seems 30 nmol/L is the generally accepted minimum in the UK but I've also read that results as low as 18 can indicate OV. Also if the bloods were done even just one day either side of 7DPO then the result could be skewed. Maybe I could share some of my prog with you -- my first month on Clomid I got 132 

*Anj -* your post about DP putting his cup down wrong made me laugh. How was your weekend? Took my last Clomid tab last night and had a very dry mouth again this morning. Apart from that, no s/e which is lucky.

*Hi Angelz -* your blood test on the 17th will be for progesterone levels to confirm whether or not the Clomid helped you to ovulate. Any scans would be done before OV, maybe around CD12. The scans are useful in that they show how many follicles and their size, also the thickness of your lining. Scans can give a reasonably accurate idea of timing of OV (based on the size of the follies). But it seems not everyone gets scanned, so no drama if you're not.

*Hi Em - *you and DH take your time to figure out what to do next. You're both young (sorry, don't mean to sound like a preacher) and have time on your side so there's no panic or rush to get to IUI or IVF in the next 3 months or anything scary like that. I think it can be harder sometimes on our DHs because we are usually the ones doing all the reading, researching, etc etc and thinking ahead to the next tx whereas our DHs are probably still coming to grips with us having to have any tx at all.

Have you seen the Chinese medicine woman yet? I was taking Chinese herbs at the beginning of the year to try and fix my amenorrhea and though they tasted foul I didn't mind as I so desperately wanted them to work. I've stopped now I'm on Clomid but am still having acupuncture and soon about to start osteotherapy too.

Let us know how you get on with everything. Hope the winter's not too chilly for you 

Happy Monday ladies


----------



## Anj (Apr 26, 2009)

Evening ladies,
Quick post before bed!
Trixxi: I know how difficult it is to be upbeat when AF comes, its so easy to feel negative towards tcc, but lets just focus on this being a different month and   that its all our time. As for me, i'm armed and ready with my OPK's (again!) so come friday i'll be peeing on my stick!!

kd: Good going on the no side effects, hope it stays like that for you, I'm not too bad at the mo with the s/e though my DP would dissagree!! Weekend was ok, i have 9 days off work so going to chill out, well apart from doing housework and catching up on adult things ie bills  . How was your weekend?

cj: How are you? hope your ok  

Angelz: How are you doing?

Anyway ladies, way past my bedtime!!!

Take care xx


----------



## MrsNewman (Feb 27, 2007)

Hi i would also like a cycle buddy if possible?

I will be starting my first cycle of clomid when my period comes so hopefully around the 25th july. 

Keeley xxx


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Hallo ladies!  

Anyone on CD16 or close to??


----------



## CJgirl (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi all

Serenfach & Keeley - I'm not much help as a cycle buddy at the moment - currently on CD32, started spotting a week ago but now stopped and haven't actually got my period. Building up the courage to do a pg test..... 

Anj - Hi, how are you? Thanks for your kind words before!  Am good, just want to get on with the next cycle really! BTW, if you are using OPKs, Tesco have the Clearblue Digital ones half price at the moment.

Kd - Thanks for the progesterone info. 132 - wow! That must be a 100% definite you are ovulating fantastically! It's a really good result. 

Trixxi - Sorry you had a difficult cycle, I totally sympathise. I am currently in the "should I / shouldn't I" test mode, haven't taken one in a long while, but I remember it being v upsetting when it comes back negative. I hope you are feeling much better, am sending waves of positivity to you for this month.        

Angelz - hope it's going well, keeping fingers crossed for your test on the 17th that it all goes perfectly.  

Emily - how are you? My DH is similar about being reluctant to move on to the "next stage" (IUI / IVF), up until my last cycle he was sure that we would manage it all by ourselves, but when my 1st cycle of Clomid didn't work, he suddenly realised that might not be the case. He's now getting his head around the fact that we might need to move things on, but I don't want to rush it cos I need his support!! An extra few months to think about things never hurts. 

Take care all, have a lovely day
CJ
xxx


----------



## Anj (Apr 26, 2009)

Morning ladies,
Welcome Keeley, You sound like you've been through bad times, but now lets   that the start of clomid is the start of a BFP. 

Serenfach: Am on CD6 at the mo!

CJ: Oh thanks for the info, will be heading down to tescos shortly. Good that you've stopped spotting, your should be buying a test! If you do one today i will keep my fingers crossed for you  

KD: how are the s/e going? hope they keep away.

Angelz: good luck for the 17th

Emily: how are you?

Must go and do something with my day off!!

 to your all x


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

*CJ*.. I never normally do this, I'm always cautious not to get anyones hopes up but what you've said about the spotting having stopped sounds so promising.. should you have had af by now? If so, GO GET A TEST! 

Good luck! 

Hiya *Anj*.. you at test stage too, babe? Good luck to you, too!

Sending you both bundles of


----------



## Anj (Apr 26, 2009)

Hello Serenfach,
Am on CD7, round 3 clomid. Looks like your nearly half way there, Good luck to you and   that you get your much deserved BFP

Anj x


----------



## emily1983 (Jan 1, 2009)

hi ladies, just a quick update on us.. we are seeing a Chinese herablist and shes fantatic.. the tablets are working, and i feel a bit crampy like AF pain.. ( havent had a natural one in about 2 years ) so should be good.. shes incorperating it with accupunture and something else ( i forget ) and said she could get my pregnant in 8 weeks.. shes had lots of pregnant girls with this rememdy so im pretty excited. They made me feel poo the first few days, but starting to work now.

i hpe ur all gonig well and closer to that BFP! We arent gonig on clomid for a few cycles, gonna try the natural root.

love to you all.

xxx


----------



## trixxi (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi Em..............

lovely to hear your doing well and feeling so positive.  good luck with your fertility guru!!!  

i am taking a break from clomid too this month, kinda feels less stressful already.

  

cant wait to hear how the next few weeks pan out for you  

T xxx


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

*CJ -* I'm feeling really    for you! Let us know how you get on when you feel brave enough to do that test  
*
Em -* that's great news. I'm sure it helps when your practitioner is so confident that she can help you. Stay in touch!

*Hi Anj -* yep, still no major s/e, just a hot flash or two in the mornings before I get up. Hope you're relaxing and enjoying your days off? Weekend was good thanks - went to the gym Sat morning then had acupuncture and pottered about in the afternoon. Sunday spent the day doing scoring for two cricket games as my DH is managing a tournament here in London. Got paid £30 for my trouble which covers 80% of an acupuncture session's cost so that's my main motivation!

*Sorry SF - *I'm only on CD10! Which day do / did you OV? Has your goodie bag and DVD arrived yet - and have they sorted out the kerfuffle with your appt date?

*Welcome Keeley -* and feel free to join the clomid chatter thread  You might find someone there who is in sync with your cycle.

*Trixxi -* hope you're feeling more upbeat today 

*Hi Angelz* 

... not much to report from me. I've added low dose aspirin and also L-Arginine to my potpurri of supplements to hopefully improve my blood flow and give me a better womb lining this month. Only managed 4.8mm by CD15 last month. If it doesn't look any better at my scan next Monday then I want to stop Clomid and see the cons to discuss alternatives. Clinic said they have given women Viagara to address lining issues but only during IUI.

Anyway, not thinking that far ahead just yet 

Hooray, almost the weekend 

xoxo


----------



## mmn (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi,

I am going to take my first ever Clomid tablet tomorrow. I just undid the box of tablets only to find there is no information leaflet inside.....I have no idea what to expect. I heard it is better to take them in the evening just in case you get side effects, but should i expect side effects? Will i need to warn my nearest and dearest that i might be an irrational monster   for the next few days? Is it best to take them at the same time each day? Any advice would be greatly appreciated, also i would love to hear from anyone due to start taking them at a similar time to me. 

Michelle
x


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Hiya mmm.. the answers to your Q's are yes.. yes.. and yes 

Clomid affects everyone differently but the general outcome for the majority is moodswings, irrational behaviour and sliding into emotional overdrive from time to time. There are all sorts of se you can experience or, if you're one of the lucky ones [ and there are plenty out there!  ] you'll have few to none 

Most of us take the demon pills at night as there is less chance of suffering se. Personally it doesn't make any difference for me.. I don't suffer se right away as many seem to do.. it's later in my cycle that I turn ionto the raging emotional wreck from hell 

It's all bearable though 

Good luck! 
Laura Xx


----------



## Anj (Apr 26, 2009)

Evening ladies,
SF: Hope your s/e stay away at later stage for you. I'm starting my OPK's tomorrow, so here goes dissapearing to the loo when i'm at work!!

mmn: Hello and welcome, People are affected in different ways while taking clomid, but like SF says warn your nearest and dearest!!. Good luck with them.

KD: Hope your scan looks better on Monday. Don't the ladies on here swop to Puregon as its not supposed to affect your womb lining? Your weekend sounded full! at least you got paid for scoring..bonus!! I'm enjoying not being at work, just doing odd jobs round house and going out for lunches!!

CJ: how are you? Am   That you come back with some good news 

Em: Great news about the chinese lady, fingers crossed that it works, Am sure it will if the lady has got other ladies preg.

Trixxi: How you feeling today? i hope your feeling less stressed

Keeley: How are you?

Hello Angelz

  To you all xx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Michelle

Have a read through this thread hun, it has loads of info and side effects and also links
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=170614.0


----------



## kimmyc (Jun 7, 2009)

*Hi xxkeys , i too am waiting for a/f so i can start taking the clomid.... it should come around the 25th also... so i'll msg again!!
How frustratin is it having to wait until a/f decides to arrive..

Kim x*


----------



## MrsNewman (Feb 27, 2007)

Hello Kim,

Well fingers crossed for us that we will get A/F when expected then perhaps we can be cycle buddies?

Keeley xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm starting clomid tonight, anyone else starting today or similar?


----------



## JJJMommy (Jun 2, 2005)

Hello Ladies 
Hope you are all fine?

Im on CD 13 and i have had a rise in my BBT temp, its been the same for a few days and i think i have had OV symptoms so ive ensure we are having loads of BMS (SORRY TMI)
I am feeling quite sick today also?

When would i know to do the 2WW? 

Another problem i now have is i booked a day hol on my CD21 to go and have my bloods taken and my manger has declined me having it as shes off (without telling me!) so now im worried that im not gonig to know if i have OV? and no one knows at work as i dont want anyone to know we are TTC
would CD24 be ok?

ANJ; Hope you are well too?
xx


----------



## mmn (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi Vicky

I am taking my first clomid tonight too (also having to cycle home from work having not been on a bike for about 3 yrs.....not sure which is scarier!!)
Would love to hear how you get on/compare notes etc. Have you ever taken it before?
Fingers crossed for both of us 

Michelle
x


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

hiya mmn have sent u a msg

took my tablet just after half seven (after tea) , feeling really tired now but not sure if thats the clomid


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

*
Hi Angelz -* great to hear you think you've ovulated and that you've done lots of BMS  If your temp rose on CD13 and has stayed higher than the average temp of days 1-12 then it does sound like you have OV'd. (If you're using www.fertilityfriend.com to chart your temps then the tool will add a red line on your OV day.)

Can you get the morning off on your CD20 to do a blood test? That would be 7 days past ovulation (7DPO) and therefore the ideal time for a progesterone blood test. CD24 might be a bit late.

*Hi Vicky & Michelle* - how are you feeling after the first tablet? I hope you're both lucky like me and don't suffer any s/e 

Michelle, here's some info about s/e in case you are still curious:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=170614.msg2695029#msg2695029

*Hi Anj -* yep, Puregon or one of the other FSH potions would probably be the next move for me. My clinic said they usually only do IUI on that but when I see the consultant next I'll ask if it's possible just to swap out Clomid for FSH and do natural BMS  How are the lunches out going?! Hey, I have an unopened packet of five OV test strips that I won't be using (due to PCO) so if you like, you can have them? PM me your address and I can post them from work.

*CJ - *how did you get on? Did you test     or did AF arrive 

Big  to everyone else, have a great weekend!


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

KD-Had some nausea when I had a cup of tea with a biscuit a couple of hours after tablet, but only lasted 5-10 min

No other s/e yet luckily


----------



## karen-lynne (Mar 14, 2006)

hey girls - thats me back from canada and masn am I gutted that I am back in scotland     and the wicked witch got me - dam her - but never mind eh - just means im one more step closer to getting my dream - roll on next month I thought - but no my doctor thought differently!!!!  

As you all know my double vision has been driving me mad and getting worse and worse each month - my consultant has decided that Ive to stop the clomifene as she is concerned that it could be damaging my eyes and it can be dangerous.  so this is the end of my clomid train!!  I really cant believe it - after all of the heart ache it has finally stopped and I dont have my baby!! I think I am so shocked because I concieved my Emma with clomifene - really feel like I have just hit a wall.  Ive got an appointment to discuss my options after nightshift on monday morning.  I'll let you all know what the plan is.  Sorry Ive not got any personals or happy news just feel numb just now!!!!.  sorry ladies.  

love karen


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi Karen, sorry to hear the clomid has effected you so badly , have lots of [hugs]


----------



## mmn (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi KD-thanks for the link. Am now fully informed of s/e and thankfully seem to be getting away with it at the moment (although i did have some wierd motion sickness thing going on yesterday but i don't think that was anything to do with the clomid as it hasn't continued). I was so scared about taking them, but now i have started i feel much more positive, so fingers crossed for a sucessful month. 

Vicky-seems we were almost perfectly in time with our tablets. I had tea and chocolate after mine though!!

Karen-I am so sorry to hear about your bad luck, will be thinking of you and hoping for a positive meeting with  your doctor. 

Michelle


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Mmm tea and chocolate sounds good lol.

Having a cuppa in a minute, its only in the last month or so I have had a hankering for tea, how am I ever supposed to know when I get pg if I have crazy cravings now lol


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Morning ladies 

*Karen - *how did your appt go yesterday? What are the next steps for you? That's really disappointing about stopping clomid but thankfully your consultant is taking notice of your symptoms. You don't want to risk permanently damaging your vision! I've read that blurred vision is a symptom of insulin resistance, which is believed to be an underlying cause of PCOS. Have you been tested for insulin resistance?

*Vicky -* lol @ the crazy cravings! Good luck for your first month  

*Michelle -* hopefully the s/e will stay well away. Good luck! 

*Anj - *let me know about the OPKs 

*Hi CJ - *any news?

We are in desperate need of a


----------



## Anj (Apr 26, 2009)

Morning ladies,
Well i'm back at work after my 11 days off oh dear i did not want to get up!! Not posted for a few days as me and DP having arguments, i flipped the other day over nothing and he is now not speaking to me, which i dont really blame him as i was a cow. These tablets are a demon, am trying to keep a lid on my mood swings, but proving difficult. 
Anyway I did my OPKs and got a +ive on sunday, BMS sunday and monday but not since as agruing so prob wont work this month. Enough about my woes!!  

KD: How are you doing? Will pm you about those opks thanks. When do you see your cons? Fingers crossed for natural BFP.

Vicky: Hows the Clomid going? Hope the s/e are ok, Since i took them i've had very obvious signs of ovulation so hope you do too

Michelle: Same goes for you with the s/e. Hope your ok

Karen: How was your appt? hope it had a positive outcome for you

CJ: Hows you??

Angelz: Well done on the ovulation. Fingers crossed that you get a BFP this month

Keeley: How are you doing?

Sorry if i've missed anyone out, am at work and keep having to minimise the screen!!!  

Take care ladies lots of


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks Anj, sorry to hear you and your DP have been fighting.

Not many s/e with the clomid, took my last tablet last night.

Just gotta see when I will O now, probably mid next week


----------



## Anj (Apr 26, 2009)

Hiya Vicki,

Good luck with the Ov, are you doing any testing for ov?
I ov 10 days after finishing last clomid tablet. just a guide for you, but everyone is different.
xx


----------



## karen-lynne (Mar 14, 2006)

Hey ladies, thank you all for your words of support - Ive been on nights as usual so sorry for the delay in the update.  

My consultant has said that I need to have another laparoscope but this time with drilling, and then on to IUI!!! We've been shopping around and it sounds quite reasonable priced (obviously it would be better if it was free lol)  Its just a lot to take in - really wasnt expecting it all - but now I have time to stew on it as bit I know I could not have continued on with the vision - it was awful.  I was at a cardiac arrest doing comressions and I couldnt see my patients monitor - it was a sign that I just couldnt go on like that.  my DH is having a bit more trouble with all of this than I am - He just cant get his head around IUI - he said it sounded a bit drastic!!!  which as usual made me feel worse as its not exactly his fault we are in this situation you know.  He is being as supportive as he can though - bless him - he cant say right for saying wrong just now.  

How are you Anj and KD??  sorry Ive not been on for good while - I dont think Ive ever been treated for insulin resistance however when taking my clomid I also took 1500mg of metformin (insulin drug) daily so it could have all had a knock on effect.  

Michelle, Vicky, CJ, Michelle, Kim, Angelz, Keeley, Emily, Trixxy, SF I hope this month goes wonderfully for you all - positive thinking ladies       Good luck ladies on your clomid train  

Love karen


----------



## Anj (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi Karen,

Hope your night shift went ok. Its good that your keeping yourself positive, at least its rubbing off on your DH now! When do you have your lap? have you got date yet?

Hope you sleep today 
x


----------



## CJgirl (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi everyone

Sorry for the long gap between posts - it's been a bit of an eventful week ....... basically, AF never came after my spotting stopped, I tested last Thursday and .... !!

I tested again last Saturday, and it was still  . But then I started spotting on Monday and haven't stopped since. It's very light but still making me anxious. DH is relaxed about it, and everything I've read (been googling like crazy!) seems to suggest that unless you get heavier, red bleeding then it shouldn't be a cause for concern. I'm going to test again this weekend, then go to the doctor if the spotting hasn't stopped.

Sorry no personals, just trying to take it all on board. Wish I could just be happy, but am too scared to be positive!!

I really hope everyone else is okay, it sounds like a few of you are going through the wars. Am thinking of you all and keeping everything crossed for you. 

CJ
xxx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

CJgirl-Congrats on your BFP, massive sticky vibes coming your way xxx


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

AAAAAaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh!!! I knew it!!!!

*Congratulations CJ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I can understand being worried about the spotting, but you're right, I've read *so* many posts on FF and elsewhere that spotting is quite normal. Try to take it easy, put your feet up for a while, keep an eye on it, but also enjoy the BFP xoxo

Sending you loads of    so that your little bean will stick!


----------



## Anj (Apr 26, 2009)

Hello CJ,

Congratulations on your BFP, am so pleased for you and your DH.
Keep resting and like KD says theres lots of women on ff with spotting.

Anj xx


----------



## mmn (Jul 6, 2009)

Congratulations CJ, it is lovely to hear your happy news, sending lots of   your way.

Karen I was so pleased to read your last post-you sounded so sad before and it is good to see you feel more positive now. Our doctor has put IUI on our plan too (although not for another few months) and my DH also struggles with it-he says it's like we are cattle!! He is coming around though and I'm sure yours will too. The end will justify the means!

I did not get away without side effects after all. I had the most embarrasing 24 hours from thurs-fri pm when i just couldn't stop crying and mainly for no reason at all. What's worse is I am a teacher and I cried in front of my yr 10 class because they were working so hard (which is not even abnormal-they're lovely kids). I felt like such an idiot , they just thought it was amusing though! 

Had a scan on thursday morning and it seems like my ovaries are responding to the clomid so hopefully the embarrasment will be worth it. Have another scan tomorrow though just to check i don't have too many follicles maturing.


Sending lots of   s and warm wishes to you all
Michelle
xx


----------



## CJgirl (Aug 24, 2008)

Hey lovely ladies

Hope you're all well. 

Michelle - great news about the follies, but bless you re. side effects! I had hot flushes which would suddenly manifest themselves, generally while I was at work, and I would frantically start wafting bits of paper around to try and cool down! My boss knows the I've been taking Clomid, so she just giggled at me, whereas everyone else thinks I'm bonkers...... anyway, hope that the mood swings calm down a bit for you. 

Anj - thanks for the best wishes, how's your cycle been?

KD - thanks for the reassurance about the spotting. It got a bit worse at the weekend, so I went to the GP, got referred for a scan which I had today. Everything was okay (well, as far as they can tell at the moment cos it's still only 6 weeks). How's things with you?

Karen - hope you and DH managed to get your head around the IUI decision, and that you have lots of success with the path you choose.

Vicky, Angelz and everyone else - hope that this month is treating you all well. The nurse I saw today had lots of good things to say about Clomid, so keep at it girls!!

CJ
xxx


----------



## Le-anne (Jun 18, 2009)

Evening Ladies 

I usually post over on the chatter thread but am starting to think it may be good to have a cycle buddy so wondering if anyone is at the same place as me and wants to buddy up?

I am currently on CD19 and after seeing my consultant for a scan on Saturday I am apparently just about to ovulate. I was told to test around the 10th August if AF doesnt show up (fingers crossed!)

So if any of you lovely ladies wanna buddy up let me know  x


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi CJ - that's great about the scan  

Wishing you all the best for a healthy and happy eight (or so) more months  

xoxo


----------



## trixxi (Dec 4, 2008)

Morning Ladies  

Hows everyone doing

Thats my summer hols over  , it goes by sooo quick, not to worry we had a lovely time, feeling relaxed and ready to jump back on the clomid train.  

Just wanted to stop in and say  

T xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi all, am 5dpo today, anyone around the same? Testing 5th august if no a/f


----------



## Anj (Apr 26, 2009)

Hello ladies,
Not been on for a while, been having time off work and my internet at home is crap!

Well I'm on CD27 today and just starting to get sore boobs, which normaly happens a week before my period is due though am due Fri/Sat, oh my body is crap want another one!

Hope everyone is doing ok, Sorry no personals yet my boss has walked in  oops!

Anj xx


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hey Anj, hope you managed to chillax during your time off?

I am on CD31 and presume AF will turn up same day as last month, CD33.  Am moving on to Puregon this coming cycle as Clomid made my lining too thin.  As soon as AF arrives I can go in and collect the meds and be shown how to use the injection pen.  Hoping I get away with no s/e like I did with Clomid, but surely I can't be that lucky twice  

Vicky & Le-anne - good luck for testing in August  

CJgirl - hope your pg is progressing well  

Michelle - how was your second scan?  Have the s/e settled down?

 to everyone else!


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hiya

have posted on the chatter thread, but I am left confused this morning. Am spotting and temp has dropped but am only 9dpo, I thought clomid was supposed increase your LP if anything (mines normally 12-13 days)

Will have to wait and see what happens now


----------



## mmn (Jul 6, 2009)

Vicky-so sorry to hear AF arrived. Sending you   that this cycle is the one for you.

KD74-my second scan was inconclusive so i went back for a 3rd which showed my folicles were shrinking   They told me not to go back again this month as they didn't think I would ovulate and i am due to start a higher 100mg dose of clomid as soon as AF arrives (should be thurs-the day before I fly off on holiday-how irritating!). Hope you have better luck with puregon and good luck with the injection pen.

Anj-totally understand the body anger-it is very annoying that they won't do what we want when we want. I have found my body does not respond as i want it to when i am trying to get pregnant, exercise, etc but yet it has no problem reponding when i think about biscuits-as soon as the thought crosses my mind it is out of the chair and in the cupboard rummaging for choc chip cookies  

Love and   to everyone else


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

LOL had a good giggle at the biscuit comment, Michelle  

Disappointing that you didn't OV on 50mg but glad they scanned you and didn't leave you to it for a few months.  I'm sure the extra dosage will give the follies the boost they need to fully mature and OV.

Hope you can relax and enjoy your holiday nonetheless.  Where are you off to?  Somewhere sunny??


----------



## Anj (Apr 26, 2009)

Hello ladies,

How are you all?
KD: Hows your cycle going? have you started the injections?

mmm: Funny bout biscuits, my body loves them!!  Hows your cycle going?

Vicky: Hows your cycle going? Hope your ok

CJ: Hows your pg going? hope your ok  and enjoying it

Trixxi: Hows the clomid going?

As for my i have a month off clomid, as my cons only gave me 3 months supply and im not seeing her til next Thurs..great!!
Am going to tell her that i want scans as i have only had a CD21 bloods done in the last 3 months. Can you tell me what scans etc i need to ask for? just want to go in armed with facts! thanks

Anj xx


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Anj  

Yes, I'm injecting 50iu of Puregon each morning - started on Sunday (CD2) and it hurt the first couple of times but now I've got the hang of it!  They gave me enough for 12 days of injections, and I have my first scan tomorrow to see how I'm responding.  Am now back on the NHS which is a huge relief as Puregon is very £££.

You're right to ask for scans when you next see your cons.

If you have a good idea of which day you OV I would arrange a scan maybe 1-2 days prior to OV day.  That will show whether the follies have reached a good size to mature (eg, 18mm+) and also check the thickness of your lining.  I would continue having your bloods done 7DPO.

If you're not sure which day you OV then the first scan would be around CD12 and depending on what they see, a second scan 2-4 days later.

My first month I had two scans (CD12 and CD15) as had no idea when I would OV.  Last scan showed my follies both 20mm and I OV'd next day (confirmed by temp rise).  Cons said I didn't need scanning again but I chose (and paid!) to have one on CD14 in my second Clomid month because I wanted to check my lining.

Even if you're NHS you should be entitled to several scans per month.

Hope this info helps!

xoxo


----------



## Anj (Apr 26, 2009)

Hello KD.

Thanks so much for your reply. I'm on NHS so hopefully she'll let me have scans. Through when I asked for follicle tracking she told me that she does not do that  
But as Clomid has not worked yet, then i do want to have a scan even if its to check my womb lining.
Your injections sound awful, your brave in doing it, the things we have to do. Are there any side effects with The injections?

Anj xx


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Anj - good luck with asking for the scans - be strong, and insist on it! Even if it's just for one month. It would benefit your cons as well, to know what's happening. (And actually, you could always get a scan done at a private clinic or drop-in clinic for £70-£150 depending on where you live. There are 'drop-in' places in London that offer scans. Try searching on http://guide.hfea.gov.uk/guide/ and on google.)

The injections aren't too bad - it's in a pen rather than a syringe and the needle is only about an inch long and very fine. I have lots of fat on my tummy to inject into 

I've not had any s/e yet and the ladies on the OI thread said Puregon was much kinder than Clomid. Higher risk of OHSS though, which is why they scan more frequently.



/links


----------



## trixxi (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi girles  

KD....... loved the video, it really made me laugh yesterday!!   Glad to hear your new tx is going well, whats the difference between clomid and puregon??


Anj..... i have had a month off clomid, just cos of the way our hols were working out.  I have not been offered any scans, just one day 21 bloods on my first clomid cycle.  I definitely had ov signs on my first month, but none the next two.  I would love some scans as at least i would know what exactly was happpening.  My cons is a right  , really unhelpful and has not offered any other follow up or support.  Basically cos we have ds we have 6 months clomid on nhs and then nothing.  She took great delight in giving me the declining figures of my success rates on all the different next stage tx and the inflated prices as we would have to go private.  I have 3 months left and am now really anxious as i dont think its going to work for us  .  I am waiting for af, she is really taking her time, i have had cramps for 2days but no af??  not sure if i should start clomid again this month or not  
Sorry for the blurb, my head is all over the place just now.
Good luck with your cons  

Hi to everyone else 

T xx


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hiya

Not too bad, cycle 2, day 5

Hoping to O around 14th august

My hsopital doesn't give blood test results over the phone, so going to ring GP this afternoon to see if they have been copied in like I asked the path lab, if not I will see if they will fax it over to my GP, would like to know what the results were (had a/f so pretty sure O happened, but would like the figures if poss)


----------



## trixxi (Dec 4, 2008)

Hey vicky,

good luck with your results 
where are you with your tx??

T x


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Vicky - yes, definitely ask for the progesterone figure from your GP.  I also asked them for a printout.

Trixxi - honeybee, I'm so sorry you're at a bit of a low point at the moment.  It can be so draining trying to deal with cons and understand treatments and decide what to continue with or ask to be changed to.  My brain has come very close to imploding so many times!

Can you ask your clinic to see a different cons?  Or get your GP to refer you to a different cons?  This TTC journey is difficult enough without having to deal with someone who doesn't care about their patients!

I would ask for an appt asap and ask for a scan this next cycle, esp if you feel you might not have OV'd the last two cycles.  You could use the argument: "Clomid is the only tx I'm entitled to under the NHS and I don't want to waste it!"

As I mentioned to Anj, there are private clinics / medical centres that offer scans, which you'd have to pay for but this would give you some answers as to whether Clomid is really helping.

It's also possible to get your progesterone done each month at the GPs - you might need to make an appt with the GP to get some forms, but then you could also talk to them about the cons not being very good.

Sending you a truckload of 
xoxo


----------



## trixxi (Dec 4, 2008)

KD            Your a honey!!  thanks for the lovely post.  I think i just need to get a new action plan together!!  My cons is the main one at the hosp, but i could maybe try and transfer, will look into it.  
Thanks again, i think i was ready to implode but will get a grip!! and get some answers!!

T xxx


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Good luck Trixxi - I know it's hard sometimes when you're in the office with the cons and they seem firm in their ideas - my brain turns to mush and even though I write down all my questions for them, I never get around to asking them all!

The way Hammersmith Hospital clinic is structured is two consultants and then 4-5 "fertility specialists" who are still doctors but I suppose not cons.  They can still give you the same advice and tx as a cons.  I was seeing a cons but because I wasn't prepared to wait 6 weeks for my next appt I got in to see one of the FS.  As you are a repeat patient, I am sure this could be an option for you too.


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

My GP surgery had not been copied in like I asked. The consultants secretary was off today, so gotta ring in the morning to ask for results to be faxed over


----------



## dianne1985 (Aug 4, 2009)

Everyone,
Anyone beginning cycle of clomid in the nxt 2 weeks


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi all - for those of you who were posting on this thread in May-June-July and earlier, you'll remember Emily1983.

Great news - she has just gotten a natural BFP after acupuncture and Chinese herbs!

Here's her post:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=206148.0


----------



## refinnej (Aug 14, 2008)

Is there a Clomid buddies thread somewhere, to "sign up".  AF came really late for me and then showed up unexpectedly today, so I'm starting well...tomorrow!  Eeek.


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

refinnej, me, clare and KD are all also on day 1 of our cycle today, so there is a few of us xx


----------



## refinnej (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks!  I just responded to you in the other thread.

Hopefully we won't all be mood-swinging and having blurry vision on the same days!


----------



## trixxi (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi girlies  

Hows everyone doing??  
Just been out for a long walk with the dog and got soaked 

Is it still summer??!!

I am just waiting for af so I can start the crazy pills again yeeeeeehaaaaaaaaaa!!! 

T xx


----------



## refinnej (Aug 14, 2008)

Day one.  Woot!  Have had trouble calling to schedule the scan...no answer at the clinic, then says that are close for the holiday until Sept 8th! (I think there's a mistake there...wtf?)

Otherwise good. Feeling tired, but that's normal for day 2 of Aunt Flo's visit.  Feel like hell for awhile, but it passes.


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Just taken my first tablet of cycle 3.

Only 23 days until my private appt now


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

new home this way 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=206887.0


----------

